# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #1982 katsaros_m, Άγιος Αρτέμιος

## katsaros_m

Με την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του Αλέξανδρου λειτουργεί ο κόμβος στον Άγιο Αρτέμιο κάντε scan

BB -->OZOnet #3298 ΣΕ Α
BB -->TOP/Bls #3210 ΣΕ Α
BB -->CV1CIM #1819 ΣΕ Α
BB -->ICE #1107 ΣΕ Α
BB -->TTEL #6275 ΣΕ Α
ΒΒ -->FOTIS #2121 ΣΕ Α
BB -->JVAF #4097 ΣΕ Α
BB -->IGNA #6985 ΣΕ Α 
BB -->CoNvIcT #7474 ΣΕ Α 

AP AWMN-1982

Network: 10.2.44.0/24
Domain: katsaros.awmn

http://www.katsaros.awmn
TΕAM SPEAK SERVER ΣΤΗΝ ΔΙΕΥΘΗΝΣΗ 10.2.44.1
http://www.torrentz.awmn

Χωρίς τον acoul δεν θα έκανα ούτε με εμένα link 
σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## ta03

Οταν λετε Αγιο Αρτεμιο εννοειτε διπλα στο Παγκρατι?Ορατοτητα προς Παγκρατι υπαρχει?

----------


## kosnit

Πολυ φοβαμαι Κωστα οτι εσυ δεν τον πιανεις. Θα κανω ενα scan να δω εγω αλλα χλωμο το βλεπω.

----------


## papashark

BB με ποιόν ?

----------


## acoul

Το σύστημα αποτελείται από ένα Wrap/Voyage-ozonet Linux, 2 x senao nl-2511mp, 1 Andrew 24dbi και 1 omni 12dbi.

1 BB με OZOnet, essid awmn-3298-1982 και ένα AP με essid awmn-1982. Στο AP λειτουργεί DHCP server που δίνει αυτόματα IP διεύθυνση, gateway και dns server σε clients.

Η θέα είναι πολύ καλή και υπάρχει εξοπλισμός για 2-3 μελλοντικά BBs. 

Αποτελέσματα scan από την omni:




> 1: *-26dbm awmn-3298-1982 infrastructure 00:02:6F:34:3E:4C Info: Channel:8 MaxRate:0.0
> 2: *-65dbm <no ssid> infrastructure 00:09:5B:91:AC:F0 Info: Channel:0 MaxRate:0.0
> 3: *-68dbm @fnet107 infrastructure 00:10:E7:B5:04:F5 Info: Channel:3 MaxRate:11.0
> 4: *-68dbm T.E.E.F.A infrastructure 00:40:96:5A:9B:95 Info:AL-09-CORDLESS Channel:3 MaxRate:11.0
> 5: *-69dbm WISPA infrastructure 00:03:25:50:35:8B Info: Channel:3 MaxRate:11.0
> 6: *-78dbm awmn-1819-2547 infrastructure 00:0D:88:91:5E:81 Info: Channel:7 MaxRate:11.0
> 7: *-79dbm T.E.E.F.A infrastructure 00:40:96:5A5:64 Info:EA-056-WIRELESS Channel:3 MaxRate:11.0
> 8: *-83dbm ANYWAY_TAS_2000AP+ infrastructure 00:0F:3D:092:C7 Info: Channel:10 MaxRate:22.0
> 9: *-84dbm awmn-1819 infrastructure 00:0F:66:95:66:67 Info: Channel:4 MaxRate:11.0
> ...

----------


## ta03

::  Ενα scan θα το δοκιμασω παντως.

----------


## acoul

Προς στιγμή τα στατιστικά κίνησης του κόμβου φιλοξενούνται εδώ στο κάτω μέρος: Internet,Wireless

----------


## ta03

Εκανα scan και δεν πιανω το #1982 δυστυχως.  ::

----------


## katsaros_m

Νέο scan από το AP:



> 1: *-37dbm awmn-3298-1982 infrastructure 00:02:6F:35:8F:21 Info: Channel:7 MaxRate:11.0
> 2: *-80dbm awmn-1819-2547 infrastructure 00:0D:88:91:5E:81 Info: Channel:7 MaxRate:11.0
> 3: *-82dbm awmn-1107-2097 infrastructure 00:09:5B:12:18:C0 Info: Channel:11 MaxRate:11.0
> 4: *-82dbm awmn-1819 infrastructure 00:0F:66:95:66:67 Info: Channel:4 MaxRate:11.0
> 5: *-87dbm ap_awmn_ice_1107 infrastructure 00:0F:66:C7:7D:29 Info: Channel:4 MaxRate:11.0
> 6: *-87dbm awmn-3667-test infrastructure 00:11:95:69:BF:C7 Info: Channel:6 MaxRate:22.0
> 7: *-87dbm awmn-588 probe 00:11:09:92:79:53 Info: Channel:0 MaxRate:54.0





> 1: *-37dbm awmn-3298-1982 infrastructure 00:02:6F:35:8F:21 Info: Channel:7 MaxRate:11.0
> 2: *-60dbm <no ssid> infrastructure 00:09:5B:91:AC:F0 Info: Channel:0 MaxRate:0.0
> 3: *-64dbm @fnet107 infrastructure 00:10:E7:B5:04:F5 Info: Channel:3 MaxRate:11.0
> 4: *-64dbm T.E.E.F.A infrastructure 00:40:96:5A5:64 Info:EA-056-WIRELESS\000\000\000\000 Channel:3 MaxRate:11.0
> 5: *-71dbm <no ssid> infrastructure 00:09:5B:91:AF:05 Info: Channel:0 MaxRate:0.0
> 6: *-80dbm awmn-1819-2547 infrastructure 00:0D:88:91:5E:81 Info: Channel:7 MaxRate:11.0
> 7: *-82dbm awmn-1107-2097 infrastructure 00:09:5B:12:18:C0 Info: Channel:11 MaxRate:11.0
> 8: *-82dbm awmn-1819 infrastructure 00:0F:66:95:66:67 Info: Channel:4 MaxRate:11.0
> 9: *-83dbm Markos&BJs1stWireless# infrastructure 00:0F:B5:20:A5:54 Info: Channel:11 MaxRate:36.0
> ...

----------


## spirosco

Φαινεται πως εχεις θεα προς Καλλιθεα...(κανει κι ομοιοκαταληξια)
Στηλες Ολυμπιου Διος=> Αγιος Αρτεμιος=> Καλλιθεα=>... δεν θα ηταν ασχημο σεναριο.
Φυσικα παντα σε κ*α*θαρες συχνοτητες  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Καλό θα ήταν να βγει ένα λινκ προς Καλλιθέα και ένα ακόμη προς Ν. Κόσμο...

----------


## Cha0s

Αφού πιάνει τον ICE καλό είναι να μιλήσουν μήπως βγει τπτ προς τα Νότια γιατί για να βγούμε σε όλο το δίκτυο πάντα περνάμε από Αιγάλεω.

----------


## spirosco

> ... γιατί για να βγούμε σε όλο το δίκτυο πάντα περνάμε από Αιγάλεω.


Δηλαδη σας χαλαει το Αιγαλεω μιστερ?  ::

----------


## ice

Σημερα θα γινουν οι διαπραγματευσεις  ::  

 ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> ... γιατί για να βγούμε σε όλο το δίκτυο πάντα περνάμε από Αιγάλεω.
> 
> 
> Δηλαδη σας χαλαει το Αιγαλεω μιστερ?


Nope, αλλά καλό είναι να υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές και να μην σκίζουμε όλα τα Νότια Προάστια το b52-spirosco για παράδειγμα...  ::

----------


## acoul

Το παρακάτω 360 μοιρών scan έγινε στις 6 Σεπτεμβρίου με senao & Andrew 24dbi



> 1: * -14 awmn-1982 00:02:6F:35:8F:20 infrastructure Channel:11
> 2: * -46 awmn-3298-1982 00:02:6F:35:8F:21 infrastructure Channel:7
> 3: * -52 awmn-676 00:09:5B:91:AF:05 infrastructure Channel:4
> 4: * -60 AWMN-434 00:30:1A:09:2B:8B infrastructure Channel:13
> 5: * -61 awmn-1819-2547 00:0D:88:91:5E:81 infrastructure Channel:7
> 6: * -64 awmn-3667-test 00:11:95:69:BF:C7 infrastructure Channel:6
> 7: * -65 awmn-1107-1982 00:09:5B:91:AC:EA infrastructure Channel:13
> 8: * -65 awmn-3298 00:02:6F:33:BA:04 infrastructure Channel:3
> 9: * -69 awmn-1819 00:0F:66:95:66:67 infrastructure Channel:4
> ...





> 1: * -14 awmn-1982 00:02:6F:35:8F:20 infrastructure Channel:11
> 2: * -46 awmn-3298-1982 00:02:6F:35:8F:21 infrastructure Channel:7
> 3: * -52 awmn-676 00:09:5B:91:AF:05 infrastructure Channel:4
> 4: * -60 AWMN-434 00:30:1A:09:2B:8B infrastructure Channel:13
> 5: * -61 awmn-1819-2547 00:0D:88:91:5E:81 infrastructure Channel:7
> 6: * -62 @fnet107 00:10:E7:B5:04:F5 infrastructure Channel:3
> 7: * -62 T.E.E.F.A 00:40:96:5A5:64 infrastructure Channel:3
> 8: * -63 T.E.E.F.A 00:40:96:5A:9B:95 infrastructure Channel:3
> 9: * -64 awmn-3667-test 00:11:95:69:BF:C7 infrastructure Channel:6
> ...

----------


## katsaros_m

Άντε Γιάννη ακόμα δεν τελείωσες να στήσουμε το LINK
BB  CV1CIM #1819

----------


## eaggelidis

Καλησπέρα,

εδώ στα ΒΠ βλέπω το εξής : 


gw-2764#sh ip bgp 10.32.50.126
BGP routing table entry for 10.32.50.0/24, version 104
Paths: (1 available, best #1, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
Multipath: eBGP iBGP
Advertised to non peer-group peers:
10.19.140.243 
191 941 2801 45 1286 123 3210 1982
10.19.140.250 from 10.19.140.250 (10.19.142.1)
Origin IGP, localpref 100, weight 32000, valid, external, best
gw-2764#

Το 10.32.50.0 ανήκει στον Babiz με ΑS 1317.

Γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό ?

Η

----------


## dimkasta

Χτές έπιασα σε σκάν το awmn-1819-1892 σε ΑΡ-infrastracture mode.

Τί γίνεται παιδιά έχουμε νέα από το bb?

Άν θέλετε βοήθεια πάρτε ένα τηλεφωνάκι.

----------


## katsaros_m

Ο Γιάννης τελείωσε αυριο θα στήσουμε το LINK 
BB --> CV1CIM #1982-1819

----------


## katsaros_m

το link με τον Γιαννη ειναι πλεων οκ

----------


## dimkasta

Καλορίζικο το λίνκ παιδιά.

Άντε να ρυθμιστεί και το bgp να σταματήσουμενα κάνουμε κύκλους την Αθήνα...

Και πάλι ΜΠΡΑΒΟ.
Πραγματικά χρειαζότανε

----------


## acoul

Νομίζεις... κάτσε να βρούμε τον souxoumouxou πρώτα να φιάξει το BGP και βλέπουμε.... Ο ενθουσιασμός δεν κρύβεται !!

----------


## dimkasta

> Νομίζεις... κάτσε να βρούμε τον souxoumouxou πρώτα να φιάξει το BGP και βλέπουμε.... Ο ενθουσιασμός δεν κρύβεται !!


Πραγματικά όμως  ::   ::

----------


## aangelis

> το link με τον Γιαννη ειναι πλεων οκ



Το link katsaros <-> sv1cim εχει ping απο 100 εως 4000ms.
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dimkasta

Kαι πολλά duplicate pings (4πλά για την ακρίβεια... )

Περίεργα ping έχει και το λίνκ με TOP. 

Άν θέλετε βοήθεια για ευθυγραμμίσεις κλπ κάντε ένα τηλ να έρθω για βοήθεια.

----------


## katsaros_m

Το link είναι ανεβασμένο αλλάχτηκε κεραία από την πλευρά του cv1cm όταν εμείς όλοι διασκεδάζαμε στο πάρτη του top.
Tο βράδι θα γίνουν κάποιες ριθμήσης γιατί υπάρχουν κάποια μικροπροβλήματα και σε λίγες ώρες θα είναι πραγματικά μια καλή διαφυγή για όλους μας.

----------


## katsaros_m

ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ TΕAM SPEAK SERVER ΣΤΗΝ ΔΙΕΥΘΗΝΣΗ 10.2.44.1
ΓΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΑΓΚΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΠΕΡΙΩΧΗΣ

----------


## katsaros_m

Τα link με acul – top αναβαθμίσθηκαν με την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του Αλέξανδρου.
Η επιμονή η μεθοδικότητα και το πείσμα του Αλέξανδρου δεν έχουν προηγούμενο.
Είναι ένα παράδειγμα προς μίμηση για μένα που δυστυχώς δεν έχω τις απαραίτητες ικανότητες. 
Αλέξανδρε σε ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ngia

> Η επιμονή η μεθοδικότητα και το πείσμα του Αλέξανδρου δεν έχουν προηγούμενο.
> Είναι ένα παράδειγμα προς μίμηση για μένα που δυστυχώς δεν έχω τις απαραίτητες ικανότητες. 
> Αλέξανδρε σε ευχαριστώ.


Σε είδα πως σε έκανε ν' αφήσεις τη δουλειά με τα feeder και να τρέξεις να φτιάξεις το AP, δεν είναι απλό πείσμα και επιμονή.

Ιδιαιτερότητα, αλλά μόνο τέτοιες αλλάζουν τη ροή των πραγμάτων (βλ. ΕΕΧΙ)

----------


## aangelis

> Τα link με acul – top αναβαθμίσθηκαν με τιν πολύτιμη βοήθεια του Αλέξανδρου.


Το λινκ με τον cim τι γινεται; Δεν το βλεπω να παιζει καθόλου καλά.

----------


## katsaros_m

Το link με τον cv1cim παίζει με 800Κbits ping με 32000 πακέτα και δεν έχει louse 
Δημιουργούνται μερικά duplicate.
αλλά το dilik από την πλευρά του Γιάννη ψιλοκοιμάται. 
Η κεραία είναι μικρή από την πλευρά του αλλά δεν έχει δυνατότητα για κάτι μεγαλύτερο λόγο πολυκατοικίας και μεγάλου αριθμού κεραιών που έχει εγκαταστήσει.
Κάντε υπομονή θα το βελτιώσουμε και αυτό.

----------


## acoul

Χθες έγινε αλλαγή στην κεραία που κοιτάζει προς TOP/VLSI από andrew/feedhorn σε πιάτο 80cm με feeder από nikel με την χωάνη nvak με κέρδος 5dbi χωρίς να δούμε σε άλλα κανάλια ακόμη τι κέρδος θα πάρουμε. Το link δουλεύει πολύ καλύτερα. Ένα πρόβλημα που έχει προκύψει είναι η διακοπή λειτουργίας του AP αλλά πιστεύω σήμερα ή αύριο να αποκατασταθεί η βλάβη.

----------


## katsaros_m

Χθες έγινε χαμός.
Λόγο οικοδομικών εργασιών.
Ένα πρόβλημα που έχει προκύψει είναι η διακοπή λειτουργίας του AP και η σηνδεση με acul.
Wrap νεκρό αλλά πιστεύω σήμερα ή αύριο να αποκατασταθεί η βλάβη.

----------


## katsaros_m

Ο κόμβος ειναι ξανά ΟΚ

----------


## acoul

Μπράβο Μίλτο. keep up the links !!  ::

----------


## katsaros_m

Η βροχή μου έκανε τεστ στα μηχανήματα πέρασαν επιτυχώς. Tο καλώδιο ;;όμως βάζει νερά και δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στο wrap ή το τροφοδοτικό είναι βλαμμένο. Παρακαλώ τον θεό να σταματήσει να βρέχει. Πλημμύρισα. Σήμερα θα αλλαχτεί και το τροφοδοτικό, άντε να δούμε τι άλλο θα γίνει.

----------


## katsaros_m

Η πρώτη πλάκα πέφτει την τρίτη στις 15 Ιανουαρίου υπολογίζω να έχουν πέσει και η άλλες δυο.
Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για link να ετοιμαστεί. 
Θα γίνει μια ομαδική προσπάθεια να στηθούν νέα link παρακαλώ καταχωρίστε το ενδιαφέρων σας για να προετοιμάσω τα ανάλογα interface.

----------


## acoul

Θέλουμε και άλλες πλάκες !!

----------


## Vigor

Με άλλες 3 πλάκες, θα βγάζει και κοινόχρηστα ο Μίλτος. Αdministrator της πολυκατοικίας θα γίνει!

----------


## ice

Master Κατσαρος δωσε πλακες στον λαο . 

ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝ !!!

----------


## dimkasta

Μετά από αυτό οι διάφοροι πύργοι δείχνουνε πολύ "λίγοι"....  ::

----------


## alex-23

αλο η πλακα και αλο ο πυργος  ::

----------


## katsaros_m

τελος μετα κοπων και βασανων και απεργιων η πλακα επεσε παμε για την επομενη

----------


## nikolas_350

Θα ήθελα να δηλώσω το ενδιαφέρον μου για ένα Link με katsaros_m.
Σε scan με cantenna έχω έως - 88 db
Περιμένω να βρω feeders για να στήσω κεραία - ες 
Το παλιό Pc μου τρέχει Ίδη miktrotik (demo) για εκπαιδευτικό σκοπό.
Θέλω να βοηθήσω στην κάλυψη της περιοχής γιατί έχουμε μια μεγάλη τρύπα, λόγο φυσικών εμποδίων μάλλον.

----------


## ChoOSeN

μιλτο, με τον kapapi θα το κανετε τελικα το link?!  ::

----------


## katsaros_m

Υπομονη 2 πλακες ακομα μεχρη τελος ιανουαριου τα νεα λινκ

----------


## vmanolis

Είναι νέα μόδα στο WiFi οι πύργοι να φτιάχνονται με... μπετόν.  ::

----------


## katsaros_m

για να μην εχω προβληματα με πολεοδομια λογο ιστου

----------


## vmanolis

> Είναι νέα μόδα στο WiFi οι πύργοι να φτιάχνονται με... μπετόν.





> για να μην εχω προβληματα με πολεοδομια λογο ιστου


Είπαμε να φτιάχνοντε πύργοι μεταλλικοί για κεραίες, όχι πύργοι σαν του... Πειραιά.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## katsaros_m

αλλη μια πλακα επεσε αντε ακομα μια και τελειωνω δυσκολα στινονται οι μπετοπυργοι προτιμιστε nvak πυργους κοστιζουν φτινοτερα και στινονται γρηγοροτερα

----------


## acoul

Άντε Μίλτο, γιατί έχουν αρχίσει και μαζεύονται πολλά στη σειρά τα links !!

----------


## gvaf

Μην τον αγχωνετε .

----------


## ice

Aντε Τελειωνε !!!!!!

----------


## katsaros_m

οποιος ενδιαφερεται για link παρακαλω να καταχωρισει το ενδιαφερων εδω για να προετειμασω τον απαρετιτο εξοπλισμο ι τελευτεα πλακα ετιμαζεται σε 20 μερες θα προσπαθησω να ανεβασω καποια καινουρια link.
καιρου επιτρεποντος και θεου θελοντος

----------


## Pater_Familias

Έχω πάρει ήδη θέση.  ::

----------


## nvak

και ένα απο μένα  ::  
Να δώ πότε θα ανέβω για scan στην ταράτσα.

----------


## pantdimi

και εγω θα ηθελα!!  ::  
Καλλιθεα μερια!

----------


## ice

Με χιλια θελω . Σε εχω κεντραρει καιρο τωρα χεχε

----------


## nikolas_350

Ένα if και γιά Δάφνη παρακαλώ.

----------


## nvak

Στα πόσα λινκ κλείνει ο ομαδική ?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## katsaros_m

ΜΕ 10

----------


## fotis

Μίλτο και εγώ ένα εννοείται, στείνω και γω νέο ιστό, είμαι περίεργος να δω πόσο καλά θα σε πιάνω..  ::

----------


## ice

αμα συνδεθουν ολοι αυτοι και πεσεις θα εχει πολυ γελιο 
Κατσαρος αξιος για την προσπαθεια σου !

----------


## katsaros_m

δεν πεφτω εγω τα φτιαχνω με wrap αντε να πεση ενα ολα αποκλιεται

----------


## katsaros_m

παρακαλω τους πελατες στην omni 14 των αριθμο να δηλοσουν στο wind και σε μενα την παρουσια τους διοτι θα αναγκαστω να τους απενεργοποιησω.

----------


## katsaros_m

το ap ειναι doun λογο πρβληματος θα επανελθη μαλων την δευτερα

----------


## katsaros_m

αλλη μια πλακα επεσε αντε ακομα μια το δομα διλαδη στινουμε σε λιγο ετιμασται εκσοπλισμο και μπουφαν νετσεραδες κλπ

----------


## ice

ΩΡΑΙΑ ΘΑ δοκιμασω το καινουργιο αντισκηνο στην ταρατσα μου .

Θα περιμενω εκει πανω μερα νυκτα !!

----------


## acoul

Άντε και με ένα link προς Αίγινα μεριά !!

----------


## dti

Ναι, δεν θα έβλαπτε να συνδεθεί η Γλυφάδα μέσω Αίγινας (john70...)  ::

----------


## igna

Αντε Μιλτο γερα τελειωσες με τα μπετα

----------


## acoul

Ένα transparent avatar έτσι για το καλό... θα βγει ο cha0s να λέει ότι δεν είναι transparent αλλά η λύση είναι: mozilla - firefox !!

----------


## katsaros_m

Ετοιμάζετε και ένας torrent server άπαιχτος κατά την γνώμη μου με όλα τα καλούδια με την βοήθεια του κομβούχου μου acoul θα προστεθεί στης υπηρεσίες του awmn.
Πως μπορώ να μην των ευχαριστώ συνέχεια όταν δείχνει με έργα και με λόγια ότι το δίκτυο είναι μια ιδέα και πρέπει να προσφέρουμε όσο το δυνατών περισσότερο μπορούμε για να επεκταθεί.

----------


## katsaros_m

παρακαλω τους πελατες στην omni 20 των αριθμο να δηλοσουν στο wind και σε μενα τηn macandres me pm για να μπορουμε ολοι να λειτοργουμε αρμονικα

----------


## acoul

Στο Access Point μπαίνουν σε καθημερινή βάση 17 !! clients. Νομίζω ότι το νούμερο αποτελεί ρεκόρ ... Παρακαλούνται θερμά όσοι χρησιμοποιούν το AP σε μόνιμη βάση να κάνουν τη σχετική εγγραφή τους στο Wind και να στείλουν ένα PM στον katsaros_m με την MAC address της συσκευής τους. Το AP θα παραμείνει ανοικτό, αλλά όσοι το χρησιμοποιούν σε καθημερινή βάση και δεν κάνουν τις σχετικές ενημερώσεις θα κλειδώνονται εκτός για να εξασφαλιστεί η καλή και αδιάλειπτη λειτουργία του AP.

----------


## papashark

> Στο Access Point μπαίνουν σε καθημερινή βάση 17 !! clients. Νομίζω ότι το νούμερο αποτελεί ρεκόρ ... Παρακαλούνται θερμά όσοι χρησιμοποιούν το AP σε μόνιμη βάση να κάνουν τη σχετική εγγραφή τους στο Wind και να στείλουν ένα PM στον katsaros_m με την MAC address της συσκευής τους. Το AP θα παραμείνει ανοικτό, αλλά όσοι το χρησιμοποιούν σε καθημερινή βάση και δεν κάνουν τις σχετικές ενημερώσεις θα κλειδώνονται εκτός για να εξασφαλιστεί η καλή και αδιάλειπτη λειτουργία του AP.


Ασε, δυστηχώς άλλοι τα έχουν τα ρεκόρ...

Ρίξε μια ματιά τι γίνετε στον ngia, τι γινόταν παλιά σε εμένα (50 IPs στο ΑΡ...)  ::

----------


## acoul

> Ασε, δυστηχώς άλλοι τα έχουν τα ρεκόρ...


Το στοίχημα είναι πόσοι από αυτούς και πόσο σύντομα θα θελήσουν να αναβαθμιστούν σε κόμβοι κορμού. Βοήθεια θα έχουν άφθονη μια και ο katsaros_m είναι γνωστός AWMN commando !!

----------


## sotiris

Μα ειναι δυνατόν από τα 17-20 αυτά άτομα, να μην βλέπεται κανείς με κάποιον άλλον?
Όσοι έχουν οπτική μεταξύ τους να το γυρίσουν σε point to point, εαν δεν γίνεται να γίνουν ΒΒ, και να είναι πιο λίγοι στο ΑΡ....20 ατομα απορω πως παίζουν....

----------


## katsaros_m

Παρακαλώ όσους θέλουν link στα 5 giga να ετοιμάσουν τον εξοπλισμό σε 15 μέρες περίπου θα γίνει η εγκατάσταση των καινούριων link. 
Και καλό θα ήταν να έχουν κεντράρει και στην omni μου για να μην ψαχνόμαστε τελευταία στιγμή.
Στείλτε και με pm το τηλέφωνο σας για να μπορώ να επικοινωνώ μαζί σας.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## katsaros_m

παρακαλώ οι πελάτες στην omni να στείλουν την mac Andres για να κλίσω απέξω αυτούς που δεν σημορφώνονται με τον σωστό τρόπο λειτουργίας του δικτύου που όλοι μας έχουμε αποδεκτή
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## acoul

Το link katsaros_m<-->ttel είναι σε αναμονή. Το scan δείχνει να βγαίνει με 1-2mW και καλή ποιότητα και το link θα εξυπηρετήσει το δίκτυο με μια καλή εναλλακτική διαδρομή που θα αποφορτίσει παράλληλα άλλες. Αν βρεθούν καλύτερες εναλλακτικές στην πορεία το σπάμε !!

----------


## katsaros_m

αντε την τριτη ριχνω πλακα σαββατο να στησουμαι μερικα link για το καλοριζικο

----------


## dti

Ξεκίνα με τη σύνδεση νοτίων & βορείων (ice - ttel).  ::

----------


## acoul

Η embedded ομάδα είναι standby !!

----------


## socrates

Θερμή παράκληση να ακολουθηθούν οι κατευθύνσεις που υπάρχουν στο εξαιρετικό topic του Βασίλη (acinonyx)!

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19147&highlight=

----------


## katsaros_m

σε λίγο ανεβένει νεο scan εγινε απο το πραγματικο μερος που θα στιθη ο πυργος βγηκαν και φωτογραφιές ευχαριστω τον acoul για την βοηθεια που προσφερει ειναι ανεκτήμητη.

----------


## fotis

Συγχαρητήρια Μίλτο + acoul. Πότε υπολογίζεις να στηθεί ο πύργος? Θα φέρω σαμπάνια για τα εγκαίνια.  ::

----------


## katsaros_m

μαλων το αλλο σαββατο πρεπει να ειναι ετιμος αν οχι αφτο σιδερας βλεπετε

----------


## acoul

Το πρώτο scan από τον σχεδόν τελειωμένο πύργο του Μίλτου. Στο scan που ακολουθεί σημαιοφόρος στο panel: katsaros_m. Το scan έγινε με senao, 19dbi panel & kismet. 

AWMN APs
------------------ 



> 1: * -17 awmn-1982 00:02:6F:35:8F:4E infrastructure Channel:10
> 2: * -36 awmn-1819-1982 00:0D:88:91:61:BD infrastructure Channel:1
> 3: * -58 AWMN-434 00:30:1A:09:2B:8B infrastructure Channel:13
> 4: * -59 awmn-1819-SV1CIM-AP 00:30:4F:2B:B9:98 infrastructure Channel:9
> 5: * -69 awmn-838 00:03:2F:25:55:71 infrastructure Channel:4
> 6: * -70 awmn-913 00:0B:6B:4D:26:04 infrastructure Channel:4
> 7: * -71 awmn-1397 00:02:6F:33:B9:FD infrastructure Channel:11
> 8: * -71 awmn_616-413 00:40:96:34:28:E2 infrastructure Channel:9
> 9: * -72 awmn-3298 00:02:6F:33:BA:04 infrastructure Channel:2
> ...


AWMN Clients
---------------------- 



> 1: * -68 awmn-533 00:12:17F:17:F9 probe Channel:0
> 2: * -73 awmn-3298 00:12:17:C7:235 probe Channel:0
> 3: * -76 awmn-516 00:12:17:49:A7:11 probe Channel:0
> 4: * -78 awmn-1569-3298 00:0B:6B:34:2F:18 probe Channel:0
> 5: * -78 awmn-7051-AP 00:0B:6B:36:BD:37 probe Channel:0
> 6: * -80 awmn-3667 00:0D:88:F2:72:B5 probe Channel:0
> 7: * -83 awmn-0588_1 00:14:BF:48:70F probe Channel:0

----------


## alex-23

κραταει ο πυργος????  ::   ::   ::  
πρεπει να εχει τρομερη θεα με τετοιο scan μπορεις να το καταλαβεις χωρις να το δεις

----------


## katsaros_m

Σήμερα πέφτει επιτέλους το δώμα θεού θέλοντας και μπετατζή επιτρέποντος χιχιχιχιχιιχι

----------


## fotis

Μίλτο το AP θα είναι up?

----------


## katsaros_m

το AP θα ειναι UP

----------


## katsaros_m

Η πλάκα έπεσε μπήκαν και βάσης για δυο πύργους ο σιδεράς κατασκευάζει τους πύργους και μάλλον το Σάββατο θα στήσουμε επιτέλους.

----------


## ice

OLE

----------


## dti

> Η πλάκα έπεσε μπήκαν και βάσης για δυο πύργους ο σιδεράς κατασκευάζει τους πύργους και μάλλον το Σάββατο θα στήσουμε επιτέλους.


Εύγε!
Το πρώτο awmn oriented σπίτι!  ::  
Καμια φωτό;

----------


## acoul

Να επαληθεύσω ότι οι διαθέσεις του Μίλτου είναι ιδιαίτερα άγριες. Υπάρχει εξαιρετικά άφθονος και καλός εξοπλισμός για πολλά και καλά links και η υποδομή που κατασκευάζει ο Μίλτος υπόσχεται πολλά. Επιτέλους να αλλάξουν και λίγο τα δεδομένα για το ποιός δρομολογεί το περισσότερο traffic  ::  !!

----------


## igna

Μιλτο ειμαι μεσα για το στησημο πεσ ποτε και ηρθα

----------


## katsaros_m

ο νεος tracer μπηκε σε πληρη λειτουργεια και θα ανεβενουν ολα τα νεα dvd

----------


## katsaros_m

Σημερα εριξα ενα mats με τον σιδερα αυριο μαλον τον φτιαχνει το πηργο σαββατο μαλων στινουμε αντε να το δω και να μην το πιστευω.

----------


## ice

Ε τοτε μάλλον θα ανεβασουμε το λινκ μας .

Αντε μαλλον καλη επιτυχια .

ΑΑ και αμα θες βοηθεια μαλλον θα σε βοηθησω !

----------


## fotis

Μπράβο ρε Μίλτο, αντε να δούμε και μεις ενα επαγγελματικό κόμβο!
To Σαββατο θα είμαι μάλλον free οπότε σφύρα κλέφτικα.

----------


## katsaros_m

πυργος ετιμος αυριο μαλων θα τον στισω

----------


## ice

ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΟΛΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ

----------


## fotis

μη ξεχάσεις να βάλεις το κόκκινο φωτάκι πάνω πάνω για τα αεροπλάνα  ::

----------


## sw1jra

Και γω διαθεσιμος αυριο για εγκατασταση!Αν χρειαζεστε βοηθεια θεληση και εξοπλισμος υπαρχει!!  ::

----------


## katsaros_m

πύργος ανέβηκε δεν ήταν αυτό που περίμενα αλλά τέλος πάντων.
σήμερα θα μπουν αντηρίδες και αν προλάβω και μερικά πιάτα άντε και τελειώνουν τα ψέματα νέα link ice, titel, κλπ θα προσπαθήσω να τα στήσω μέσα στο Σάββατο και την Κυριακή αν δεν τα καταφέρω θα έρθει ο acoul από Δευτέρα

----------


## jntou

Μίλτο άντε αγόρι μου πες μας πότε να έρθουμε για βοήθεια.  ::   ::  

Γιατί θα σε χρειασθώ και εγώ για τον πύργο μου (αμοιβαία τα αισθήματα) χα χα  ::   ::   ::  

Τον αγόρασα τον πύργο, έτοιμος και είπα μια και στήνει ο κατσαρός άστο αυτό το σαββατοκύριακο, εγώ να στήσω το άλλο σαββατοκύριακο ή μεσοβδόμαδα.  ::   ::   ::  

Τέλειωνε να αρχίσω και εγώ
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## katsaros_m

1 το μεσιμερη αυριο κανω εργασιες

----------


## nvak

Κράτα θέση στον πύργο για μια κεραία πρός τον npap (#818 :: 
Μόλις βρώ καιρό λέω να στήσω 3 λινκ εκεί. 
Το πιθανότερο είναι να βρεθούμε στα δύο hop !  ::

----------


## ice

Προβλεψη καιρου 

Today: Partly cloudy. High 61F. Winds NW at 5 to 10 mph.

Tonight: A few showers this evening with partly cloudy skies late. Low 46F. Winds N at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 30%.

Tomorrow: Cloudy early with showers developing later in the day. High 53F. Winds N at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.

Tomorrow night: Showers ending in the evening, then partly cloudy overnight. Low 46F. Winds N at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 40%.

Sunday: Plenty of sun. Highs in the upper 50s and lows in the mid 40s.

Monday: Sunshine. Highs in the mid 60s and lows in the upper 40s.

Tuesday: Mix of sun and clouds. Highs in the mid 60s and lows in the low 50s.

----------


## katsaros_m

Χάρη στην βοήθεια του ice ,sw1jra , jentoo ,igna o πύργος και τα πρώτα 4 if ανέβηκαν με την βοήθεια του acoul θα τα ενεργοποιήσω μέσα στην βδομάδα.
Σας ευχαριστώ..

----------


## acoul

Κλείδωσε το ράδιο με ice, περιμένουμε τελική στόχευση από ice και ενεργοποιείται άμεσα το link. Έγιναν οι σχετικές στοχεύσεις κατά το wind στα πιάτα για ttel, Top/Vlsi και antonisk7. Ο κόμβος διαθέτει εξαιρετική θέα, άφθονο εξοπλισμό και powered by GNU/Linux 24x7x365 υψηλή διαθεσιμότητα στα links.

----------


## acoul

Το AWMN είναι κατά ένα 802.11a link ακόμη πλουσιότερο από σήμερα. 



> 1. soekris-katsaros.ozonet.awmn 0.0% 22 0.3 0.4 0.3 0.6 0.1
> 2. gw-ozonet.katsaros.awmn 0.0% 22 1.0 1.2 1.0 3.7 0.6
> 3. wrap-2.katsaros.awmn 0.0% 22 1.2 1.5 1.2 5.9 1.0
> 4. gw-katsaros.ice.awmn 0.0% 22 2.2 1.7 1.5 2.6 0.3
> 5. gw-ice.mezger.awmn 0.0% 21 8.2 8.1 3.5 43.8 9.6
> 6. gw-mezger.alasondro.awmn 0.0% 21 5.0 5.9 4.3 14.3 3.0
> 7. http://www.alasondro.awmn 0.0% 21 7.4 6.6 5.0 16.7 2.5


Στον κόμβο #1982 έχουν μπει δύο νέα wrap εξοπλισμένα με cm6 και Voyage linux ozonet branch και με τα σωστά - χωρίς ρύπους - φίλτρα στο BGP !! Επιπλέον υπάρχουν αρκετά toshiba wrc-1000 και άφθονος χώρος στον πανύψηλο νέο ιστό του κόμβου !!

----------


## dti

Καλορίζικο και ...keep wi-fing!  ::

----------


## dimkasta

Καλορίζικο.

Άντε να οργανωνόμαστε και μεις να ξαλαφρώσει λίγο ο κόμβος

----------


## alasondro

ΟΛΕ!!!!

άλλη μια εναλλακτική ...
την περίμενα πως και πως  ::   ::

----------


## jntou

Alasontro τον τελευταίο καιρό έχεις φτιαχτεί αρκετά ε;  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Ποιος την χάρη σου.
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## alasondro

μια χαρά...δεν έχω παράπονο  ::

----------


## viper7gr

Αlasondro το σ/κ θα εχεις κ αλλη.
harisma-->silicon-->viper7gr

----------


## alasondro

i know , i know  ::   ::  
και βγήκε πρόσφατα και το alasondro->apollo->eufonia->antonisk7
οπότε νομίζω είμαστε κομπλέ!!

----------


## katsaros_m

Άρχισαν τα όργανα νομίζουν στην γειτονιά ότι έχω σταθμό κινητής και μαζεύουν υπογραφές για να τα κατεβάσω αμ δε που θα τα κατεβάσω θα γίνω ραδιοερασιτέχνης θα πληρώσω ότι χρειάζεται αλλά κατέβασμα δεν θα κάνω.

----------


## dti

Μίλτο πάρε από τον nikpet το σετ με όλα τα νομικά έγγραφα και δημοσιεύματα περί awmn, wifi αλλά και e-trikala και ενημέρωσε εγκαίρως εσύ αυτούς που ενοχλήθηκαν.

----------


## ice

Προτεινω και ντουντουκα να κανουμε μαζικη ενημερωση στα γρηγορα .


Εαν χρειαστει προτιθομαι να αλυσοδεθω στον ιστο του για να προστατεψω τα νομιμα και αναγκαια διακιωματα του φιλου και συναγωνιστη katsaros_m!!!!

----------


## fotis

Μίλτο μη μασάς, αν δεν είναι απο τη πολυκατοικία σου δεν έχεις μεγάλο πρόβλημα, με μια άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη (δικιά σου ή κάποιου άλλου) δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτα , ακόμα και αν είχες κεραία κινητής τηλ. πάνω. 
Καλό είναι να τους ενημερώσεις φιλικά τους αντιφρονούντες σε πρώτη φάση έχοντας όλα τα νομικά έγγραφα που σου παραθέτει ο dti.

----------


## acoul

Ακόμη και οι κεραίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας που θα έπρεπε μετά από τόσα χρόνια λειτουργίας να έχουν στις μέρες μας κάποιο νομικό πλαίσιο, είναι αναγκασμένες να "κρύβουν" και μεταμφιέζουν τις κεραιοκατασκευές τους στις ταράτσες ... Low Profile, ένα από τα βασικά πράγματα που θα πρέπει να εφαρμόζουμε στις ταράτσες γενικότερα ... 

Η άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη είναι ένα επίτευγμα που θα πρέπει και εμείς οι νεώτεροι του WiFi να κατακτήσουμε αντίστοιχα για το χώρο μας κάποια στιγμή. Η τεχνολογία και οι εξελίξεις σε αυτή την περίπτωση είναι σύμμαχοι, μια και όσο το δίκτυο πυκνώνει, τόσο η διαθεσιμότητά και οι ταχύτητες του θα μεγαλώνουν και οι κεραίες και η ισχύς εκπομπής θα μικραίνουν !!

----------


## sotiris

acoul, νομίζω ότι οι κινητές έχουν νομικό πλαίσιο να κινηθούν. Την μεταμφίεση την κάνουν για άλλους λόγους, και όχι επειδή δεν υπάρχουν νόμοι γα αυτούς.

Νομίζω ότι από την στιγμή που μια κεραία κινητής έχει όλα τα απαραίτητα δικαιολογητικά, δεν υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση να κατέβει, γιατί απλά δεν είναι παράνομη η ύπαρξή της. Αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι ο φάκελος για ένα σταθμό βάσης κάποιας κινητής, είναι πλήρης, και στο μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό έχουν άδεια από όπου απαιτείται (ή έχουν στήσει και ετοιμάζουν τα χαρτιά για την άδεια).

Μίλησα προχτές με έναν άνθρωπο που κάνει την δουλειά αυτή για μια εταιρεία κινητής, και μου εξήγησε αρκετά πράγματα.
Θα προσπαθήσω να βρω μια περιβαντολογική μελέτη κινητής να δω τι λέει μέσα, μήπως μπορεί με μικρές αλλαγές να χρησιμοποιηθεί και για εμάς, μια που ξεμπλόκαρε το θέμα με την περιβαντολογική μελέτη.

----------


## acoul

Προκειμένου να αντισταθμιστούν κάπως τα άσχημα νέα γύρω από τα προβλήματα του πύργου με τους γείτονες, τέθηκαν σε λειτουργία σήμερα τα ακόλουθα:



> 1). Ενεργοποίηση Εγγυημένης Ποιότητας (QoS) στην λειτουργία του Access Point του κόμβου #1982 Katsaros_m
> 2). Στατιστικά του Access Point του κόμβου εδώ – Wireless only

----------


## dti

> acoul, νομίζω ότι οι κινητές έχουν νομικό πλαίσιο να κινηθούν.


Πλέον ναι, αλλά συνεχίζουν και δεν το τηρούν... 




> Την μεταμφίεση την κάνουν για άλλους λόγους, και όχι επειδή δεν υπάρχουν νόμοι γα αυτούς.


Ναι για "αισθητικούς" λόγους... ::  




> Νομίζω ότι από την στιγμή που μια κεραία κινητής έχει όλα τα απαραίτητα δικαιολογητικά, δεν υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση να κατέβει, γιατί απλά δεν είναι παράνομη η ύπαρξή της. Αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι ο φάκελος για ένα σταθμό βάσης κάποιας κινητής, είναι πλήρης, και στο μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό έχουν άδεια από όπου απαιτείται (ή έχουν στήσει και ετοιμάζουν τα χαρτιά για την άδεια).


Ή δεν τα ξέρεις καλά, ή σε έχουν παραπληροφορήσει.
Οι ίδιοι που είναι υπεύθυνοι για την επιλογή των σημείων σταθμών βάσης παραδέχονται οτι στη πλειονότητα των εγκαταστάσεων ΔΕΝ υπάρχουν άδειες! Ωστόσο συνεχίζουν, αφού το (οικονομικό) κίνητρο είναι μεγάλο.
Χωρίς άδεια, η οποία πρέπει να έχει εκδοθεί *ΠΡΙΝ* την εγκατάσταση, δεν επιτρέπεται να στήσουν τίποτε. 
Κι αν στήσουν χωρίς άδεια, με το νέο νόμο αρκεί μια καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ για να μην λειτουργήσει ξανά ο σταθμός στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο ακόμη κι αν συγκεντρώσουν όλα τα δικαιολογητκά. Αυτές είναι πληροφορίες μέσα από την ΕΕΤΤ, όχι από κάποιον εργαζόμενο σε εταιρία κινητής τηλεφωνίας...

Το αν μπορεί να κατέβει ή όχι κάποια κεραία κινητής, αυτό εξαρτάται από πολλούς παράγοντες και όχι μόνο νομικούς. 
Εδώ ισχύει ένα σύνθημα που διάβασα πρόσφατα σε αφίσσα: 
"Μεγαλώνουν οι φράχτες, βελτιώνονται οι άλτες!"  ::  




> Μίλησα προχτές με έναν άνθρωπο που κάνει την δουλειά αυτή για μια εταιρεία κινητής, και μου εξήγησε αρκετά πράγματα.


Κι εγώ έχω μιλήσει πρόσφατα με αρκετό κόσμο εκατέρωθεν (κινητή τηλεφωνία & ΕΕΤΤ).




> Θα προσπαθήσω να βρω μια περιβαντολογική μελέτη κινητής να δω τι λέει μέσα, μήπως μπορεί με μικρές αλλαγές να χρησιμοποιηθεί και για εμάς, μια που ξεμπλόκαρε το θέμα με την περιβαντολογική μελέτη.


Έχεις κάθε δικαίωμα να την βρεις και να δεις τι λέει, αλλά κράτα την μακριά από μας. Πολύ φοβάμαι οτι δεν μας κάνει και θα μπλέξουμε χωρίς λόγο. 
Δεν είναι σε καμία περίπτωση ίδια η περίπτωσή μας και είναι προτιμότερο ΣΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ να μη θέλουμε να μπούμε σε αυτή τη διαδικασία, που εκτιμώ οτι μόνο (πολύ) κακό μπορεί να μας κάνει.

----------


## sotiris

dti, γενικευεις χωρις λογο...επειδη μαλλον εχεις ασχημες εμπειριες απο τις κεραιες κινητης, δεν σημαινει οτι ολες ειναι παρανομες...αλλες ειναι νομιμες, αλλες ειναι παρανομες, αλλες ειναι παρανομες αλλα στην διαδικασια εκδοσης αδειας (δηλ.λειπει ενα χαρτι για παραδειγμα, το οποιο μεχρι να γινει ελεγχος θα εχει βγει, κλπ).

κατα βαση οι εταιριες προσπαθουν να ειναι νομιμες, τωρα υπαρχουν πολλοι λογοι που τους οδηγουν στο αντιθετο....πιστευω αναλογοι λογοι που οδηγουν και εμας να στηνουμε ιστους και πυργους.

Δεν ξερω ποσες ειναι παρανομες και ποσες νομιμες...αλλα ξερω σιγουρα οτι ενα ατομο, εχει ετοιμασει τα σχεδια αδειοδοτησης για μια μονο εταιρεια, για πανω απο 700 σταθμους βασης πανελλαδικα....και μιλαμε για ενα μονο ατομο....τωρα ποσοι φακελοι απο αυτους εχουν παρει ολες τις απαραιτητες σφραγιδες δεν ξερω (υπηρχε και το προβλημα με το παγωμα της εκδοσης των περιβαντολογικων μελετων, το οποιο λυθηκε με τον νεο νομο).

Τωρα εαν εσυ εχει γνωση κεραιων κινητης που κατεβηκαν ενω ειχαν ολα τα απαραιτητα δικαιολογητικα να μας το πεις.....

Οσο αφορα την περιβαντολογικη μελετη, εαν κρινω οτι ειναι απαραιτητο δικαιολογητικο για αδειοδοτηση των κεραιων μας φυσικα και θα την ποσταρω εδω μεσα...εσυ μην την διαβασεις...
Το αν μας κανει ή δεν μας κανει ειναι αλλο θεμα και εχει να κανει με το τι λεει ο νεος νομος και με το που ανηκουμε εμεις σαν κοινοτητα...προς το παρον η περιβαντολογικη μελετη πρεπει να βγει πριν απο οποιοδηποτε αλλο χαρτι αδειοδοτησης...
Συμφωνω και εγω οτι δεν πρεπει να μπουμε στην διαδικασια αδειοδοτησης που εχουν οι εταιριες κινητης...αλλα πρεπει να ξερουμε και τι μας περιμενει οταν και εαν, σταματησει η ανοχη των αρχων εναντι μας....γιατι μην γελιεσαι, περι ανοχης προκειται.

----------


## acoul

katsaros_m: Στοχεύοντας ψηλά ... !!

----------


## ice

Ο αγέρωχος Καπετάνιος .


Που ειναι η αλλη που δειχει προς τα που θα παει το AWMN ????

----------


## acoul

Ενημερώθηκαν τα στατιστικά του Access Point του κόμβου εδώ: Wireless only

----------


## fotis

Απο το σάββατο ένα ορφανό 5αράκι ψάχνει τον αδερφό του στον πύργο του Μίλτου. Θα κάνουμε τίποτα να βοηθήσουμε το μικρό if-aki?  ::   ::

----------


## dimkasta

Άντε άντε οργανωθείτε...

Το 2ο ορφανό ξερογλύφεται εδώ

----------


## katsaros_m

Ο BATMAN ACOUL ξαναχτυπά ιστορικό μεταμεσονύχτιο συμβάν 23.00 χτυπά το τηλέφωνο για στήσιμο link στον ttel περιμένω μέχρι τις 00.30 που χτυπά ξανά το τηλ να κάνω down την omni είχε στουμπώσει από τους πολλούς πελάτες καταφέρνουμε στης 1.30 μμ να συνδεθεί σε b mode αλλαγή εξοπλισμού και επανακεντράρισμα για να επιτευχτεί το link σε Α δεν άντεξα άλλο καληνυχτίζω τα παιδιά και πάω για ύπνο
Το πρωί είχε επιτελέσει το θαύμα σε ακεντραριστώ link από την δική μου πλευρά connective -67 σε Α mode έπεται συνέχεια επεισοδίου σήμερα ελπίζω όχι μικρές ώρες

----------


## katsaros_m

Επεισόδιο 2 
Πρωταγωνιστές:
Igna
Acoul
Μετά το κλείσιμο της λέσχης πάμε για κεντράρισμα του link με ttel.
Τα πράγματα πήγαιναν καλά ρίξαμε σε -54 το σιμά και 05 την ισχύ μερικά χαμένα πακέτα και αρχίσαμε να το παιδεύουμε εντελώς απρόοπτα νέκρα ρε καλό μου ρε χρυσό μου τίποτα νεκρά
Έπεσε η γνωστή σε όλους φαγωμάρα μετάξι εμου και του acoul εγώ τέτοια κατάσταση δεν την δέχομαι φτιάξε τον εξοπλισμό σωστά κλπ.
Μετά από αρκετές προσπάθειες αλλάξαμε feeder κάρτα απο cm6 se cm9 καταφέραμε να γίνει ένα link. Αλλά -54 δεν ξαναέγινε είπαμε να μην το δρομολογήσουμε και δημιουργεί πρόβλημα με πεσμένα φτερά από την κούραση τα παρατήσαμε για σήμερα.

----------


## katsaros_m

Επεισόδιο 3 
:

Acoul
Συγνώμη για την γκρίνια τελικά το έφτιαξα παίζει τέλεια.

Έπεται δρομολόγηση και ένα καινούριο link με νέους κόμβους είναι πλέων πραγματικότητα.

Καλό traffic φίλε ttel 

Ευχαριστώ: acoul, igna, ttel

----------


## katsaros_m

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> ... γιατί για να βγούμε σε όλο το δίκτυο πάντα περνάμε από Αιγάλεω.
> 
> 
> Δηλαδη σας χαλαει το Αιγαλεω μιστερ?


δεν μας χαλαει αλλα λεμε να το απαλαξουμε λιγο  ::

----------


## nvak

-54 και χαμένα πακέτα, κάτι στραβό μοιάζει.
Το πιθανότερο είναι το -54 να ήταν μαιμού.

----------


## katsaros_m

Εγώ πάντως link σου ζήτησα και είπες όχι Σπύρο.  ::

----------


## acoul

Είναι κακό πράγμα να ζητάμε link ... Τα καλά link βγαίνουν από μόνα τους !!!  ::

----------


## katsaros_m

Καλός να ορίσεις Νvak na to δοκιμάσεις και να κάνουμε to link που λέγαμε από λάθος στο απέναντι άκρο χάναμε πακέτα τώρα είναι τέλειο.

----------


## dti

> Επεισόδιο 3 
> :
> 
> Acoul
> Συγνώμη για την γκρίνια τελικά το έφτιαξα παίζει τέλεια.
> 
> Έπεται δρομολόγηση και ένα καινούριο link με νέους κόμβους είναι πλέων πραγματικότητα.
> 
> Καλό traffic φίλε ttel 
> ...


Καλορίζικο!

Επιτέλους περνάει traffic από το link μου με ttel:
http://bridge-routerboard4.dti.awmn/graphs/iface/ttel/ 
 ::

----------


## katsaros_m

δεν είναι κακό να ζητάμε λινκ είναι κακό να μας λένε όχι
κάποτε η μεγάλοι κομβουχει πρέπει να το καταλάβουνε. χιχιχιχιχιχιχιχιιιιιιιιχααααχαααααααα

----------


## katsaros_m

διαθέσιμα if και κέφι για επόμενους κόμβους υπάρχει ακούς winner?

----------


## nvak

> Καλός να ορίσεις Νvak na to δοκιμάσεις και να κάνουμε to link που λέγαμε...


ttel-nvak ας πούμε ?  ::  

Τρίτη - Τετάρτη μετά το Πάσχα θα ασχοληθώ με τον κόμβο npap.

----------


## katsaros_m

Δεν το σκέφτηκα ακριβός έτσι 
ναι γιατί όχι έχω εξοπλισμό?
αγοράζω και άλλο άμα χρειαστεί
για τον κόμβο που θες στην περιοχή μου εννοούσα.
Αλλά και το παραπάνω δεν φαίνεται άσχημο.

----------


## katsaros_m

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από katsaros_m
> 
> Επεισόδιο 3 
> :
> 
> Acoul
> Συγνώμη για την γκρίνια τελικά το έφτιαξα παίζει τέλεια.
> 
> Έπεται δρομολόγηση και ένα καινούριο link με νέους κόμβους είναι πλέων πραγματικότητα.
> ...



Αντέχει traffic γιατί άμα ανεβάσω dc θα σε γονατίζω.
Καλά κατεβάσματα σε όλους.

----------


## katsaros_m

Tracing route to http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

over a maximum of 30 hops:



1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms wrap.katsaros.awmn [10.2.44.5] 

2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms wrap-2.katsaros.awmn [10.2.44.20] 

3 2 ms 6 ms 4 ms 10.2.44.238 

4 2 ms 4 ms 2 ms 10.34.64.5 

5 4 ms 2 ms 5 ms 10.34.64.249 

6 5 ms 3 ms 4 ms bridge-routerboard6.dti.awmn [10.37.56.246] 

7 4 ms 4 ms 4 ms dti-xbelis.xbelis.awmn [10.37.65.123] 

8 7 ms 8 ms 8 ms xbelis-ysam2.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.65] 

9 6 ms 6 ms 4 ms http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13] 



Trace complete.


με αγαπη για το ΑWΜΝ

----------


## acoul

Ο Καπεταν Ζεπος συνειδητοποιεί ιδίοις όμμασι ότι ο αγώνας για τον όγκο κίνησης δεδομένων στο δίκτυο είναι χαμένος από χέρι ... !!

----------


## katsaros_m

Χρόνια πολλά χριστός ανεστη
Εντός της εβδομάδος που μας έρχεται οι κόμβοι fotis και sv1cim θα ενεργοποιηθούν σε 5GHZ να δούνε και αυτοί το φως το αληθινό.  ::

----------


## dimkasta

Έεεεεεεεετσι...

Άντε να ξεμπουκώσει η περιοχή και ετοιμαζόμαστε και μεις από την άλλη για εναλλακτικές

----------


## katsaros_m

Υπομονή και θα βγάλω και τα δικά σας link fotis και sv1cim να συνηθίσουν την κεραίες οι γείτονες

----------


## fotis

Είμαι πανέτοιμος να υποδεχτώ το νέο ΒΒ! 
Επίσης μια omni είναι standby για να εξυπηρετήσει τους κοντινούς κόμβους. Μετά την κοιλιά του χειμώνα το καλοκαιράκι προσφέρεται για πολλά links  ::

----------


## acoul

Ο Μίλτος αυτό το καιρό φτιάχνει και τον πρώτο όροφο του πύργου που έχτισε, οπότε οι χρόνοι του είναι λίγο στη πρίζα. Όλα θα γίνουν, απλά η μέρα έχει μόνο 24 ώρες ... !!  ::  Φήμες λένε ότι εργάζεται ζεστά με το pyramid-ozonet με σκοπό την πλήρη ανεξαρτητοποίηση του από τον αποκαλούμενο κοβούχο του μια και ακόμη είναι από τους λίγους που αντιστέκονται και δεν έχουν πουλήσει τη ψυχή τους στο MikroTik ... !!

----------


## acoul

Όσοι ενδιαφέρονται να βγάλουν 802.11a με τον κόμβο καλό είναι να στρέψουν τα πιάτα τους προς την omni του κόμβου και να έχουν ενεργοποιήσει την μεριά τους σε AP 802.11a. Έχω βάλει στο WiND τις νέες συνδέσεις με κόκκινο (ασύνδετος client). Στον #7659 που δεν έχει AP αναγκάστηκα και έβαλα τον #8387 που είναι σχετικά κοντά.

Τις επόμενες 2-3 ώρες θα γίνονται εργασίες στον πύργο του κόμβου και ευθυγράμμιση των σχετικών πιάτων !!

----------


## fotis

Είμαι έτοιμος  :: !!!! , πάρτε με τηλέφωνο για βοήθεια ή κεντράρισμα απο την μεριά μου. το sid είναι awmn-2121-1982

----------


## nikolas_350

Και από εμένα το Access Point είναι up.
Ssid awmn-6801-1982 freq 5550.

----------


## eufonia

Έτοιμος και απο εδώ, παίζω σε κάθετη πόλωση, με ssid awmn-7659-1982.

----------


## fotis

ατυχία σήμερα, λάθος συννενόηση και είχα αφήσει πάνω το 5αρι με αποτέλεσμα η ομάδα κρούσης να μη με βλέπει με τα 2.4αρια. To interface θα συνεχισει να εκπέμπει στα 5180 σε mode ap bridge με SSID 
awmn-2121-1982

----------


## acoul

Μπήκε το τρίτο wrap στον ιστό, μπήκαν άλλα δύο πιάτα, σύνολο έξι, και έγινε μια σχετική στόχευση για τα νέα links. Ένα ευχαριστώ στον igna που για δεύτερη φορά ήρθε να βοηθήσει στο στήσιμο του πύργου !! 

Από scan στους 2.4GHz με 80ρι πιάτο και αφρικάνικο feeder που έγινε προς τις κατευθύνσεις fotis, nikolas_350 και eufonia προέκυψαν τα ακόλουθα αποτελέσματα:



> 1: * -33 awmn-1982 00:02:6F:35:8F:4E infrastructure Channel:10
> 2: * -55 awmn-1819-1982 00:0D:88:91:61:BD infrastructure Channel:1
> 3: * -57 AWMN-434 00:30:1A:09:2B:8B infrastructure Channel:13
> 4: * -60 awmn-1819-SV1CIM-AP 00:30:4F:2B:B9:98 infrastructure Channel:9
> 5: * -73 awmn-3119_ap 00:11:6B:B0:93:C5 infrastructure Channel:4
> 6: * -74 awmn_7603 AP (SV1AIZ) 00:02:C7:23:B4A infrastructure Channel:1
> 7: * -75 awmn-1819-SAS 00:09:5B:67:93:4F infrastructure Channel:4
> 8: * -75 awmn-838 00:03:2F:25:55:71 infrastructure Channel:3
> 9: * -76 awmn-4263AP 00:90:96:3D:E0:7D infrastructure Channel:9
> ...


Προς eufonia βλέπουμε αυτό:



Φωτογραφίες από την χθεσινή επιχείριση εδώ: Internet,Wireless

----------


## Pater_Familias

Τίποτα προς Νέα Σμύρνη δεν πιάσατε;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

Εντυπωσιακές φωτογραφίες, αλλά μερικές παρατηρήσεις για τον πύργο:

- Δεν υπάρχουν διαγώνια λαμάκια...
- Έχουν σκουριάσει οι σωλήνες; Η εγκατάσταση των πιάτων θα δυσκολέψει πάρα πολύ το σωστό βάψιμο που κρίνεται απαραίτητο μια και απ' ότι φαίνεται δεν είναι γαλβανισμένοι οι σωλήνες.
- Τάπες στο άνω άκρο των σωλήνων δεν υπάρχουν; Εσωτερικά θα αναπτυχθεί σκουριά και εκεί δεν είναι εύκολο να υπάρξει αντιμετώπισή της...

----------


## fotis

Πολύ ωραιος ο πύργος, bravo και στο RAMPO acoul που ανεβαίνει εκει πάνω.. 

Μερικές παρατήρήσεις απο 2ο μάτι, 
τα διαγώνια λαμάκια μάλλον δεν χρειάζονται γιατί τα οριζόντια είναι αρκετά κοντά μεταξύ τους.
Οι σωλήνες μάλλον είναι βαμμένοι με χρώμα "σκουριάς" δε μου φαίνονται για σκουριασμένοι.

----------


## aangelis

> Πολύ ωραιος ο πύργος, bravo και στο RAMPO acoul που ανεβαίνει εκει πάνω.. 
> 
> Μερικές παρατήρήσεις απο 2ο μάτι, 
> τα διαγώνια λαμάκια μάλλον δεν χρειάζονται γιατί τα οριζόντια είναι αρκετά κοντά μεταξύ τους.
> Οι σωλήνες μάλλον είναι βαμμένοι με χρώμα "σκουριάς" δε μου φαίνονται για σκουριασμένοι.


Ωραιότατος ο πύργος. Πόσο ύψος έχει; 6μέτρα;

Οι διαγώνιες συνδέσεις δεν χρειάζονται για μικρό πλάτος και ύψος μεχρι 6 μέτρα. Εαν έχει σκουριάσει και δεν σκέφτηκε να τον βάψει ο Κατσαρός πριν το χρησιμοποιήσει τότε αστα να πάνε..

Για το πάνω μέρος το να μην ειναι ταπωμένο ειναι σοβαρή αμέλεια. Πρεπει να κλείσουν οι σωλήνες απο πάνω και να ανοιχθούν τρύπες χαμηλα σε κάθε σωλήνα για να φύγει το νερό εαν έχει βρέξει στο ενδιάμεσο. Εαν βέβαια στην βάση υπάρχει άνοιγμα του σωλήνα δεν χρειάζεται.

Οπως και να εχει μπραβο και πολλά και καλά λινκ.

----------


## acoul

Όλα τα σχόλια είναι σωστά και εύστοχα για το θέμα του πύργου. Το γεγονός είναι ότι ο συγκεκριμένος 4μετρος πύργος κόστισε μόλις 100 Ευρώ, και το πιο δύσκολο project είναι να εφαρμόσει όλα τα προτεινόμενα για τη σωστή συντήρηση του ο katsaros_m --> Project Difficulty: Very High ... !!  ::

----------


## katsaros_m

αν δεν σκουριάση δεν βαφεται αν σκουριαση αρκετα αλλαζεται αλλα χαλαροσται βαρεου τυπου σοληνα 6 χιλοστων θελει καμια δεκαρια χρονια και εκτος αυτου υπαρχει και το hamerait

----------


## katsaros_m

μπηκαν ενα wrap με piramid-ozonet δυο πιατα καλοδια και feeder nvak
το ενα link με sv1cim ή fotis και το δευτερο με eufonia το τριτο link με nikolas_350 ετιμαστικε και αυτο μεσα στην βδομαδα θα ενεργοποιηθουν με την βοηθεια του acoul

----------


## acoul

Νομίζω ότι δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει καθαρή οπτική επαφή στο link katsaros_m<-->eufonia





Περισσότερα εδώ: Internet,Wireless

----------


## katsaros_m

Εχτές με την γνωστή ομάδα πλέων ανθρώπων igna acoul και katsaros_m ανεβήκαν δυο if με sv1cim και eufonia και αλλάχτηκε πιάτο με ttel 1m σήμερα πιθανώς θα γίνουν ριθμησης δρομολόγησης και θα λειτουργήσουν δοκιμαστικά κάποιο πρόβλημα οπτικής με τον eufonia πρέπει να υπάρχει αλλά θα διαπιστωθεί στην πράξη.

----------


## acoul

Τελικά υπάρχει μια πολυκατοικία στη μέση ...

----------


## eufonia

Κρίμα, αλλά δεν πειράζει, δεν μασάμε  ::  
Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον και την υπομονή σας.

ΥΓ. Αλεξ, αν μπορείς ρίξε μια ματιά στο pm  ::

----------


## alasondro

σε scan πάντως από το σπίτι του Πάνου θυμάμαι οτι είχα πιάσει το ap του Μίλτου...
Δεν κάνετε καμμιά δοκιμή να είστε σίγουροι?

----------


## acoul

Φυσικά και θα γίνουν δοκιμές, δεν παραδίδουμε τα όπλα τόσο εύκολα !! Τους ένοικους στην προκειμένη πολυκατοικία λυπάμαι ...  ::

----------


## eufonia

Χαχα, μπα μην τους λυπάσαι Αλέξανδρε... με 10 κεραίες κινητής πάνω από το κεφάλι τους... όπως στρώνεις κοιμάσαι  ::  

Btw, αυτή τη στιγμή έχει γίνει associate με -76 dBm signal level, αλλά υποπτεύομαι πως είναι θέμα feeder, αυτά τα lanpoynt έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν παίζουν μπάλα στους 5GHz  ::  

Αύριο θα γίνει αλλαγή του feeder με ένα by nvak με το καλό, οπότε... οψόμεθα  ::

----------


## katsaros_m

μολις εφυγε και η αστυνομια απο τον κομβο που ηρθε με καταγγελια ενος γειτονα ειδαν τα πιατα και τα καλωδια και τα pc τους εδωσα και το αντιγραφο της αδειας ραδιοερασιτεχνη και εφυγαν

----------


## katsaros_m

να δειτε τα μουτρα που εκαναν οι γειτονες ατελειωτο γελιο και το βρισιδι που τους εριξα χιχιχιχιχιχιχιχιιιιιι

----------


## sotiris

Μήπως σου είπαν τι έγραψαν στην καταγγελία;

Πάντως από την Αστυνομία δεν θα είχες κανένα πρόβλημα, ούτε μπορούσε να σου κάνει κάτι....απλά μια καταγραφή του συμβάντος έκανε...την Πολεοδομία είναι το θέμα να μην σου στείλουν.

----------


## B52

Εμενα εχθες ενας γειτονας μου ειπε οτι ηταν ενας παππους κατω απο το σπιτι μου και φωτογραφιζε τον ιστο μου.... αλλα δεν ημουν σπιτι να μαθω τα παραπανω και το λογο που το εκανε ....  ::

----------


## fotis

Ήμουν παρόν και είδα τον αστυνομικό να φεύγει ξινισμένος που τον καλέσανε τσάμπα και βερεσέ..  ::

----------


## acoul

omni & links: ozonet, top/vlsi μεταφέρθηκαν στον πύργο προ ολίγου με επιτυχία. Επιπλέον αλφάδιασε άψογα το link με ttel και είναι έτοιμα προς άμεση ενεργοποίηση τα links: sv1cim & fotis. Το link με ice περιμένει το άκρο από τη μεριά του ice για να αλφαδιαστεί. Τέλος το link με eufonia μπήκε στο ψηλότερο δυνατό σημείο του πύργου για τελικές δοκιμές. Στον κόμβο υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα δύο ακόμη 802.11a ifs για τρελά links !! Αύριο θα γίνει ενδεικτικό scan από την omni που σηκώθηκε επιπλέον 4 μέτρα !!

Στο project έλαβαν μέρος οι: igna, jntou, katsaros_m & acoul !! Ο κόμβος λειτουργεί αποκλειστικά με Linux !!

----------


## pantdimi

εγώ πάντως θα ξανακάνω ενα σκάν μήπως και προλάβω τίποτα αν και δύσκολα τα πράγματα  ::  !!

----------


## acoul

Το scan από την omni:



> 1: * -60 awmn-1982 00:0D:88:AB:28:F1 probe Channel:0
> 2: * -61 awmn-1982 00:13:46:21:F4:1C probe Channel:0
> 3: * -62 awmn-1819-1982 00:0D:88:91:61:BD infrastructure Channel:1
> 4: * -64 awmn-1982 00:13:46:C4:A3:3D probe Channel:0
> 5: * -70 AWMN-434 00:30:1A:09:2B:8B infrastructure Channel:13
> 6: * -71 awmn-1819-SV1CIM-AP 00:30:4F:2B:B9:98 infrastructure Channel:9
> 7: * -76 awmn-2523 00:09:5B:96:F0:58 infrastructure Channel:6
> 8: * -77 awmn-4097-AP 00:02:6F:35:8F:2B infrastructure Channel:10
> 9: * -85 awmn-4342-verano 00:12:17:49:A7:90 infrastructure Channel:9
> ...

----------


## fotis

Χτές η omni μου ήταν down. (Έκανα συγκριτικά inhouse με μια handmade..) Μιας και ψήλωσε ο Μίλτος ακόμα περισσότερο  ::  θα κάνω scan το ΣΚ μήπως και δούμε βελτίωση

----------


## eufonia

Αλέξανδρε, μέσα στο Σαββατοκύριακο θα σηκώσω και εγώ επιτέλους το AP του κόμβου και θα κάνω νέες δοκιμές. Θα κάνω μια προσπάθεια να φέρω πιάτο τέρμα δεξιά πάνω στο δώμα μπας και δω κάτι καλύτερο, αν και δεν έχω αυτή τη στιγμή τόσο μακρύ καλώδιο... αλλά κάτι θα γίνει.

----------


## fotis

Με χαρά ανακοινώνω οτι επετεύχθη link με το ΑP του Μίλτου, με άνετο connect στα -76 , 11 Mbps, B.  ::   ::   ::   ::  Το σήμα θεωρώ οτι είναι βέλτιστο για Β, έχοντας υπόψιν οτι ο sv1cim εκπέμπει σε 1 κανάλι παραπάνω σε full power, 100 m μακριά μου.

----------


## acoul

Η βασική δουλειά στον πύργο του katsaros_m έχει γίνει. Χρειάζονται μόνο τάπες για τους σωλήνες. Τα links λογικά θα πρέπει να βγαίνουν πολύ εύκολα εφόσον το επιτρέπει ο χρόνος και η οπτική επαφή  ::

----------


## katsaros_m

γενικη ανακαταταξη αν και τωρα δεν βγει ο εφωνεια θα σκασω ειναι θεμα τιμης αντε μην παρω αναποδες και ριξω τρεις τεσσερις πλακες ακομα  ::

----------


## acoul

Σήμερα θα έχουμε happening κατά τις 20:00 στον πύργο/ταράτσα του katsaros_m για αλφάδιασμα και ενεργοποίηση του link με ice, προσπάθεια με eufonia, ενεργοποίηση του νέου link με sv1cim και στόχευση του link για fotis. Όσοι πιστοί ...

----------


## fotis

θα είμαι εκεί!

Αλεξ πως να αφήσω το κόμβο μου? Έχω το AP μου σηκωμένο και ενα πιάτο connected με το AP του Μίλτου. Μήπως να βάλω το feeder των 5G στη θέση του?

----------


## acoul

> ι ενα πιάτο connected με το AP του Μίλτου. Μήπως να βάλω το feeder των 5G στη θέση του?


Oui !! από το γαλικό ναι

----------


## katsaros_m

ΓΙΑ ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΕΙΧΑΜΕ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΑΣΤΥΝΟΜΙΚΕΣ ΔΥΝΑΜΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΟ ΣΤΗΣΙΜΟ ΤΩΝ ΛΙΝΚ 
12.30 ΜΜ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΑΜΕ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΑ ΛΙΝΚ ΣΕ Α 
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΤΟΥΣ FOTIS ACOUL IGNA ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΗΣΙΜΟ.

----------


## alex-23

και τι ειπες στους αστυνομικους???

----------


## katsaros_m

καλησπερα και ειναι πιατα δορυφορικα και λινκ για awmn τους εκτυπωσα και το δελτιο τυπου της εεττ

----------


## katsaros_m

επεται συνεχεια θα στειλουν ειδικους να τα εξετασουν γιατι δεν ηταν αρμοδιοτητα δικη τους ειπαν ειδομεν

----------


## acoul

> και τι ειπες στους αστυνομικους???


Να περάσουν μια βόλτα από το δικό σου πύργο να καταλάβουν τι εστί πολλά πιάτα ... !! Η αστυνομία κάνει απλά καταγραφή, μετά στέλνουν το βαρύ πυροβολικό για έλεγχο ... Ο Μίλτος πάντως έχει και φίλο ραδιοερασιτέχνη που του έχει κάνει δήλωση για τον κόμβο katsaros_m.

----------


## antonisk7

μήπως βλέπετε την ταράτσα του Μίλτου  ::   ::

----------


## antonisk7

αν κάποιος αναγνωρίζει κάποιο κτίριο, κάποια εκκλησία, ή άλσος στην παραπάνω φωτογραφία και μας το έδειχνε θα μας βοηθούσε αρκετα

θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να είναι πολύ δεξία στη φωτο κάπου ή δεν έχουμε οπτική επαφή καθόλου

----------


## fotis

::   ::  To ΒΒ link katsaros_m - fotis είναι down τις τελευταιές μέρες χωρίς να έχω καταλάβει το λόγο. Έγινε αρχικά μια απότομη πτώση του σήματος και μετα απο λίγο καιρό χάθηκε εντελώς. Έχω κάνει άπειρες δοκιμές απο τη πλευρά μου, άλλαξα καλώδια - feeder αλλα αποτέλεσμα 0. Please Milto - acoul ενημερώστε με αν έχει γίνει καμία αλλαγή ή βλάβη γιατι έπαιξε άψογα για 10 μέρες περίπου στην αρχή.

----------


## acoul

Φώτη είμαι σε φάση που με ασφάλεια μπορώ να πω ότι αυτό που με φθείρει περισσότερο στα BB links πλέον είναι η σχετική αδράνεια του άλλου άκρου. Στον katsaros_m ρίξαμε άφθονο ιδρώτα για να στηθεί μια υποδομή που θα είναι ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμη στο δίκτυο και με χαρά δίνουμε πλέον BBs και σε περιοχές που έχουν ανάγκη με την προϋπόθεση να αναλάβουν να κάνουν κάτι αντίστοιχο έστω και σε μικρότερη κλίμακα. 

Επί της ουσίας τώρα, ο Μίλτος θα είναι Αθήνα από Δευτέρα ώστε να δούμε αν έχει φύγει κάποιο καλώδιο, ή φταίει κάτι άλλο γενικότερα. Ευχή να ξεκουνηθήτε λίγο και να πάτε και σε καμιά διπλανή ταράτσα μήπως και καταφέρουμε να αναπτύξουμε ακόμη καλύτερα την περιοχή σας εκεί. Είναι στο χέρι σας !!

----------


## fotis

Βρε αλέξανδρε χιλιά δίκια έχεις αλλά μιλάς λές και ήρθες χτές στη περιοχή.  ::  Με το dimkasta προσπαθούμε να σταθεροποιήσουμε το BB γιατι το σήμα μας έχει πέσει λίγο ανεξήγητα, έχουμε σηκώσει και οι 2 APs και ψάχνουμε απεγνωσμένα για 3ο ΒΒ. Ε ενδιάμεσα κάνουμε και κανα μπανάκι ε?  ::

----------


## acoul

Στατιστικά κίνησης στο link katsaros_m<-->ttel με wrap, soekris & Voyage-ozonet linux με madwifi. Το OS είναι ελεύθερο και δεν τίθεται κίνδυνος πειρατικού λογισμικού, σταθερό χωρίς bugs και λειτουργεί χωρίς load σε link με 486 CPU & 20Mbit κίνηση !! Τα στατιστικά δεν μπορουν να πουν εύκολα ανακρίβειες ...

----------


## machine22

Θα γίνω για άλλη μια φορά κακός.  ::  
Μακρινό link χαμηλής απόδοσης (20Mbit/s) που παίζει στα όριά του.

----------


## NovemberQ

> Θα γίνω για άλλη μια φορά κακός.


.....  ::

----------


## dimkasta

> Φώτη είμαι σε φάση που με ασφάλεια μπορώ να πω ότι αυτό που με φθείρει περισσότερο στα BB links πλέον είναι η σχετική αδράνεια του άλλου άκρου. Στον katsaros_m ρίξαμε άφθονο ιδρώτα για να στηθεί μια υποδομή που θα είναι ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμη στο δίκτυο και με χαρά δίνουμε πλέον BBs και σε περιοχές που έχουν ανάγκη με την προϋπόθεση να αναλάβουν να κάνουν κάτι αντίστοιχο έστω και σε μικρότερη κλίμακα. 
> 
> Επί της ουσίας τώρα, ο Μίλτος θα είναι Αθήνα από Δευτέρα ώστε να δούμε αν έχει φύγει κάποιο καλώδιο, ή φταίει κάτι άλλο γενικότερα. Ευχή να ξεκουνηθήτε λίγο και να πάτε και σε καμιά διπλανή ταράτσα μήπως και καταφέρουμε να αναπτύξουμε ακόμη καλύτερα την περιοχή σας εκεί. Είναι στο χέρι σας !!


Αδράνεια συνήθως καταλογίζεται όταν το άλλο άκρο πίνει καφέδες ή γενικότερα ξύνεται.  :: 

Με το Φώτη το "αυτό" μας έχει γίνει γιαούρτι από το πήξιμο στη δουλειά....

Μόλις σήμερα μου γειώσανε και την άδεια....

Πίστεψέ με εμείς φθειρόμαστε περισσότερο να έχουμε τα μηχανήματα να κάθονται και να βγαίνουμε στο δίκτυο από ΑΡ με άλλους 20 πάνω...

Δυστυχώς όση όρεξη και να έχεις (όπως ο Βλάσσης) αν δεν προλαβαίνεις ούτε να πάς τουαλέτα από το τρέξιμο λίγη σημασία έχει...

Please bare with us... 
Δεν είμαστε κακοί. Στριμωγμένοι είμαστε...  ::

----------


## katsaros_m

Ο Κόμβος λειτουργεί άψογα το αφεντικό του έχει πάει διακοπές όταν γυρίσει την δευτέρα θα κάνει καινούριο link με Σαλαμίνα αν είναι εφικτό τρελαίνεται για σουβλάκια φαίνεται και απο τον όγκο του  ::  
οποίος παραπονιέται παρακαλείται να είναι παρών στο κάλεσμα την δευτέρα και να μην κοιμάται Φώτη για σένα είναι η μπηχτή.
Παρακαλείται και ο (ο μπαμπάς) κομβούχος μου να μου διάθεση λίγο από τον χρόνο του.
 ::

----------


## dimkasta

Αν το κάνετε μετά τις 6 τη Δευτέρα μπορώ να έρθω κι εγω

----------


## fotis

Δεν παραπονιέμαι, ευγνωμονώ τον πατέρα κομβούχο μου (katsaros_m) που μου έδωσε την ευκαιρία να χαρώ έστω και για μια βδομάδα το BB λινκ, σέβομαι τις διακοπές του και περιμένω υπομονετικά να επαναφέρουμε τη βλάβη. 

Σημερα θα είμαι παρών στο υπερθαλάσσιο λινκ, και παρακαλώ τους τρεχάμενους γείτονες (dimkasta, vlassis, verano) να δραστηροποιηθούμε το μέγιστο αυτή τη βδομάδα ώστε να κλείσει η μαύρη πλέον τρύπα του Νέου Κόσμου.

Στόχος είναι ο κόμβος 2121 να βρίσκεται στα ΑχΒχ μέχρι 6-Αυγ. οπότε παίρνω και γώ την άδειά μου.  ::

----------


## fotis

Το ΒΒ link ξαναανέβηκε (ελπίζω σταθερά) και η διαπίστωση έγινε τυχαία απο τη ταράτσα μου κατα τη διάρκεια scan  ::   ::  Αυτό είναι και το πρώτο μου "ταρατσομήνυμα"  ::  Ευχαριστώ ... Συνεχίζω το scan προς νότια ..

----------


## acoul

Ο Μίλτος φροντίζει την φάρμα με τα πιάτα του προκειμένου να απολαμβάνουμε όλοι μας ένα πιο δυνατό, σταθερό και γρήγορο AWMN δίκτυο ... !! Τρία νέα links τα οποία θα δρομολογηθούν μέσα στην ερχόμενη εβδομάδα και πολλά άλλα σε διάφορες άλλες περιοχές του λεκανοπεδίου !! Φυσικά το πιό ψηλό πιάτο του πύργου ατενίζει προς τον κόμβο του OZOnet !!  ::  AWMN is on the air !! Spirosco μέτρα τις μέρες σου, ερχόμαστε δυναμικά  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

Τόσα πιάτα, πρόβλημα με θόρυβο δεν έχετε; Εγώ έχω φοβερό πρόβλημα τώρα πιά..  ::

----------


## acoul

Μια καλή λύση είναι να μην ξεπερνάς το 1mW  ::

----------


## nvak

Όταν ξανανέβει, να κοιτάξει το καλώδιο που ήταν κοντά στην κάφτρα του τσιγάρου  ::

----------


## katsaros_m

GVAF #4097 Ενα καινουριο link για να παρει ανασα η δυσκολη περιοχη μας ευχαριστω το gvaf για την αμεση αποκριση και το acoul για την επιμονη και υπομονή που δειχνει με τις αναγκες του κομβου και της ευρυτερης περιοχης

----------


## acoul

Τελικά αυτό το πιάτο δεν λέει να στεριώσει... μετά την άκαρπη προσπάθεια για το link με antonisk7 έγινε μια ακόμη προσπάθεια με eufonia που τελικά αποδείχθηκε ότι δεν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή. Το πιάτο έχει γυρίσει προς commando και με το που θα επιστρέψει Αθήνα θα το προσπαθήσουμε.

----------


## katsaros_m

μια μικρη διακοπη λογω μαμας γενικη καθαριοτητα στο σπιτι ενω εγω ελειπα εβγαλε το ρευμα απο την πριζα οτι καλυτερο εξοπλισμο να βαλεις αμα σου τραβανε την πριζα

----------


## ice

Την Τεταρτη να φερεις στην εδρα του συλλογου και την μαμα σου να της κανουμε ενα μικρο workshop για την μεταχειρηση και ξεσκονισμα μηχανηματων.

----------


## gvaf

Και ότι θα σε έπαιρνα τηλέφωνο γιατί τρόμαξα για την ζέστη .  ::  

Τώρα
Max In: 3.87 Mb Average In: 130.91 Kb Current In: 2.63 Mb 
Max Out: 8.85 Mb Average Out: 169.61 Kb Current Out: 8.78 Mb

----------


## fotis

Το γρανιτένιο link 1982-2121 τελικά υπέκυψε στο μοιραίο  :: . Έχει πέσει για ανεξήγητο λόγο και έκανα όλα τα checks σήμερα μήπως και φταίει ο 2121 αλλά μάταια.. Σε scan απο το if πιάνω το BB 1982 - 1107 στα 5320. Μήπως παρεμβάλετε στο 1982-2121 που είναι στα 5300? Μίλτο ρίξε μια ματιά όποτε...  ::

----------


## katsaros_m

θα πρεπει να διρω την κορη μου εβγαλαι το hab απο την πριζα ολα επανηλθαν κανονικα διστιχος δεν το πηρα χαμπαρη εχτες γιατι ειχα πηρετο και δεν ανιξα το pc.

----------


## fotis

χα, που να δεις ο δικός μου τι φτιάχνει.. έχω απομονώσει ολα τα hubs-routers σε ντουλάπι με λουκέτο..

----------


## katsaros_m

igna (#6985) To link βγηκε με επιθεση στην ταρατσα απο igna και acoul τεταρτη μεσημερι ενω εγω βρισκομουν στη λεσχη επιδιορθωσαν ταυτοχρονα και το link με top ναχαμε καμια δεκαρια τετοια παιδια  ::

----------


## acoul

Το link katsaros_m <--> igna δόθηκε στην κυκλοφορία πριν από λίγα λεπτά. Επιπλέον προστέθηκε πανοραμική φωτογραφία από τον πύργο του κόμβου εδώ: Wireless, Internet Ευχαριστούμε που πετάτε με τις katsaros_m αερογραμμές !!

----------


## ChoOSeN

Μπράβο σουβλατζίδες μου!!! Πρωτοτυλιχτές μου!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## fotis

Πάντα μας αρέσουν τα αεροπορικά ταξίδια, αλλά αν είναι να πάμε Λαμία θα πάμε με αμάξι και όχι μέσω Θεσσ/νίκης ... Τα σουβλάκια της Σαλονίκης βέβαια είναι άπαιχτα οπότε έχει ενα νόημα...ε,..

----------


## acoul

είμαστε πάντα "ανοικτοί" για νέα links προκειμένου να "σπάσουν" τα υπάρχοντα !!! Αν κάποιο link δεν βγαίνει με χαμηλή ισχύ, δεν το υλοποιούμε ανεξάρτητα απόστασης !!

----------


## katsaros_m

svicim και fotis για αλλη μια φορα τα χασαμε
με τα κοντινα ειναι το προβλημα  ::

----------


## igna

> svicim και fotis για αλλη μια φορα τα χασαμε
> με τα κοντινα ειναι το προβλημα


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Ψιλοκίνηση στο AP του κόμβου ... τελικά το AWMN γίνεται όλο και πιο γνωστό !! Προτιμήστε μας, είμαστε οι φθηνότεροι !!

----------


## acoul

bump

----------


## katsaros_m

Λόγω εργασιών ο κόμβος θα κατέβει για δυο ώρες 4-6 εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά και να επανέλθει άμεσα χωρίς την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του acoul

----------


## acoul

Σήμερα είναι μια ιστορική μέρα για τον κόμβο μια και επαληθεύεται το τι μπορεί να πετύχει η υπομονή, η επιμονή, το μεράκι και η καλή διάθεση. Ο κόμβος του Μίλτου σήμερα εγκαινίασε το ένατο (9) link με το πέμπτο wrap που τρέχει ανοικτό και ελεύθερο λογισμικό GNU/Linux Voyage OZOnet branch αφήνοντας πίσω τον υπερκόμβο Spirosco. Σειρά έχουν τώρα οι κόμβοι ngia & bliz, κάτι που είναι απλά θέμα χρόνου !!!

----------


## slapper

σουπερ γουφερ ντουπερ!!
αντε και το δέκατο!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## fotis

θέλω να δώ που θα πάει αυτή η δουλειά  ::   ::   ::  

Ενα μεγάλο μπράβο στον Μίλτο και λοιπούς συντελεστές

----------


## noisyjohn

Ενα μεγάλο μπράβο για την προσπάθεια και το μεράκι.




> θα πρεπει να διρω την κορη μου εβγαλαι το hab απο την πριζα ολα επανηλθαν κανονικα διστιχος δεν το πηρα χαμπαρη εχτες γιατι ειχα πηρετο και δεν ανιξα το pc.


Τουλάχιστον είναι κόρη σου. Εγώ έψαχνα για ανεξήγητες διακοπές δικτύου για μία εβδομάδα. 20-30 λεπτά διακοπή και μέχρι να το ψάξω ξαναδούλευε. Τελικά ο ένοχος ήταν ένας συνάδελφος που έβγαζε το hub από την πρίζα για να φορτίσει το κινητό του. (τώρα με βλέπει και αλλάζει δρόμο  ::   ::  )

----------


## gRooV

Καλορίζικο!!  ::

----------


## acoul

αποκαταστάθηκε το λινκ katsaros_m <--> gvaf χάρη στα ακροβατικά του Μίλτου σήμερα ... νομίζω ότι είχε ντυθεί και ινδιάνος ... το πρόβλημα ήταν αστοχία υλικού στο καλώδιο που πάει στο feeder.

----------


## john70

> Σήμερα είναι μια ιστορική μέρα για τον κόμβο .....!!!



Μπά ?? θα βάλει Μτικ ????????

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

ο Μίλτος παίζει με τα πιάτα του ... μικρά up & down για την επόμενη μισή ώρα ή όσο αντέξει κρεμασμένος στον πύργο του ...

----------


## senius

Μίλτο γιά στα χέρια σου, ....πότε θα βρεθούμε για ενα ανάλογο meeting, οπως στο Γκάζι προχθές με την άλλη παρέα? 
*Θα αντέξεις?*
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

αλφαδιάζματα σήμερα και συντήρηση στον πύργο του Μίλτου, ένα ακόμη λινκ ψήνεται, και άλλα δύο πιάτα σύντομα στην απέναντι πολυκατοικία ... έχουμε βαρύνει λίγο, αλλά δεν το βάζουμε κάτω !!

----------


## gvaf

Κatsarosm-gvaf = down

Τι έγινε τα πέταξες τα πιάτα κάτω ?

----------


## katsaros_m

δηστιχος καηκαν 3 mini pci cm9 θα προσπαθησω να της αντικαταστησω την κηριακη ειμαι φοβερα μπλεγμενος και παρα πολη κουρασμενος λογο συνεδριακων και εκλογικων διαδικασιων στο σοματιο μου και στο εργατικο κεντρο αθηνας παρακαλω την κατανοηση σας.
ζηταω σηγνομη για την αναστατοση που πιθανων προκαλει σε καποιους η απολεια των σηνδεσεων

----------


## gvaf

Dont worry.
Όποτε μπορέσεις .

----------


## mojiro

μα καλα... απο τι καηκαν ?

----------


## katsaros_m

απο τι δεν ξερω αλλα μια απο αυτες μετα απο μεγαλες προσπαθιες ο acoul καταφερε να τιν αναστηση με αντιγραφη eprom απο αλλη.

----------


## katsaros_m

αλλαχτηκαν ολες οι καρτες και ο κομβος επανηλθε σε πληρη λειτουργια ευχαριστω ολους σας για την υπομονη και την κατανοηση που δειξατε

----------


## ximpatzis

::   ::   ::

----------


## Trackman

> μα καλα... απο τι καηκαν ?


voyager  ::

----------


## gvaf

Μπράβο ρε Μίλτο .  ::

----------


## katsaros_m

απο 13-9 εως το τελος ο κομβος μπαινει στον αυτοματο πιλοτο ο θεος και δεη να βαλη το χερι του μην γινει καμια διακοπη ρευματος

----------


## ice

13-σεπτ εως τελος Χρονου ??

----------


## jntou

Μπράβο Μιλτο διακοπές!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::   ::  
ζηλέβουμε ζηλέβουμε ή γιαυτο μας τοπες?  ::   ::

----------


## katsaros_m

απο 13-6 εως 20-7 ο κομβος μπαινει στον αυτοματο πιλοτο ο θεος και δεη να βαλη το χερι του μην γινει καμια διακοπη ρευματος προσευχομαι κανω ολονικτιες κλπ  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## lakis

Αν είναι αξιόπιστο αυτό που αναφέρεις στην υπογραφή σου, οφείλεις να φορέσεις μαγιώ και το αντιηλιακό σου και να την βγάλης στην ταράτσα σου. 
Όσο αναφορά την ΔΕΗ, λύσεις υπάρχουνε, βάλε ένα pico, συνδεσέ το με το δυναμό του ποδηλάτου σου που έχεις στο υπόγειο και ποιός σε πιάνει.
Θα εξαφανίσεις και την μπυροκοιλιά.

_Καλές Διακοπές από ΔΠΑΝ._

----------


## katsaros_m

ο κομβος λειτουργει παρολο της κακοτοπιες και τα καμοματα της δεη

----------


## katsaros_m

τελειονουν οι διακοπες μου επιστρεφω στις 19 απο οτι βλεπω τα πραγματα ο κομβος λειτουργει αψογα αμα δεν τον πειραζω μαλλων πρεπει να κανω διακοπες ολο το χρονο  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## katsaros_m

ενα wrap αποδιμησε το link ttel και igna ειναι προς το παρων εκτος αναμενεται wrap για αντικατασταση υπομονη μεχρη την τεταρτη

----------


## katsaros_m

αρχησαν τα οργανα για αλλη μια φορα στον κομβο μου
επισκεψη απο την πολεοδομια για το καιρεοσηστημα απηλες και μηνησης και προστημο στην τηλεφονικη επικινονια με την πολεοδομεια αυριο εχω ραντεβου με την πολεοδομο να της προσκομισω τα στιχεια.

----------


## acoul

το καλύτερο είναι άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη που μας απελάσει από τον πονοκέφαλο της πολεοδομίας. Μια και ο κόμβος αποτελείται από embedded συσκευές, μπορεί σχετικά εύκολα να σπάσει σε μικρότερες μονάδες σε διαφορετικά σημεία στην ταράτσα προκειμένου να είναι μέσα στις προδιαγραφές και να είναι αισθητικά πιο φιλικός ... εξάλλου υπάρχουν ήδη δυο ταράτσες δίπλα που μπορούν να απλωθούν τα υπάρχοντα πιάτα !!

----------


## senius

> το καλύτερο είναι άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη


47 euro το παράβολο + σήματα mors.
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

Ανάμεσα στα πολλά, κάποτε στις αφηγήσεις του Μίλτου, είχαμε ακούσει πως είχε κ'άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη. Τότε δεν συντρέχει λόγος πανικοβλήματος.

----------


## acoul

> Ανάμεσα στα πολλά, κάποτε στις αφηγήσεις του Μίλτου, είχαμε ακούσει πως είχε κ'άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη. Τότε δεν συντρέχει λόγος πανικοβλήματος.


κάτι πρέπει να κάνεις με τις κακιούλεςσου ... από καλή καρδιά ζήτησε από τον Μίλτο που έχει μπόλικη να σου δώσει και σένα ...

----------


## senius

Καλά ξεμπερδέματα Μίλτο.
 ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

> Ανάμεσα στα πολλά, κάποτε στις αφηγήσεις του Μίλτου, είχαμε ακούσει πως είχε κ'άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη. Τότε δεν συντρέχει λόγος πανικοβλήματος.

----------


## acoul

Ευχαριστούμε γνωστό μέλος του Δ.Σ. που σε αυτές τις δύσκολες στιγμές που περνάει ο κόμβος, κάτι που μπορεί να συμβεί ανά πάσα στιγμή σε οποιονδήποτε λόγω κακής γειτονίας ή έλλειψης σωστής ενημέρωσης, δείχνει το παράδειγμα με την στάση και το πνεύμα αλληλεγγύης, υποστήριξης κλπ. που επιδεικνύει !! κάποιοι φρόντισαν να αφήσουν καλούς συνεχιστές πίσω τους. Όσοι γνωρίζουν το παρελθόν και το παρασκήνιο στα του Δ.Σ. σίγουρα θα γελούν με την επανάληψη της ιστορίας, να μαθαίναμε και τίποτε από όλα αυτά καλό θα ήταν !! Ευελπιστώ ότι η στάση του μεμονωμένου μέλους δεν εκφράζει το σύνολο του σώματος !!

----------


## Vigor

Όχι άλλη λάσπη...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

> Όχι άλλη λάσπη...


Κάτι πιο ουσιαστικό, όπως π.χ. τί έκανε το Δ.Σ. του Συλλόγου για τη νομική υποστήριξη των μελών (σύμφωνα με την εντολή της Γενικής Συνέλευσης) και την πλήρη διαλεύκανση του θέματος "νομιμοποίηση των κεραιοσυστημάτων μας" έχεις να γράψεις;

----------


## Vigor

Ωπ καλώς τον dti. Που είχες χαθεί εσύ βρε ψυχή!?

----------


## acoul

Αναμφισβήτητα, όλα κάνουν τον κύκλο τους !! Η ελπίδα είναι να ωριμάσουμε, να μάθουμε από τα όποια λάθη και να περάσουμε από τις κλειστές παρεούλες, κλίκες, μπλακ λιστ κλπ. σε ομάδες που προτεραιότητα θα έχουν την ιδεολογία του ανοικτού και ενιαίου δικτύου για όλους, με ενθουσιασμό, σεβασμό και μετριοπάθεια και όχι κουτσομπολιό, ροκάνισμα, τρικλοποδιές, εμπάργκο και τα συναφή.

τώρα, ως αναφορά την περίσσια ποσότητα τεστοστερόνης καλό θα ήταν να την επενδύουμε σε πεταλούδες όχι κοκορομαχίες ... !!

----------


## katsaros_m

ευχαριστώ τον Σπύρο (smpolis) για το ενδιαφέρων που έδειξε για τον κόμβο ένα ενδιαφέρων πραγματικά συγκινητικό για την σημερινή εποχή της αποξένωσης απόδειξη για άλλη μια φορά σε μένα οτι το δίκτυο δεν είναι απρόσωπο αλλά δημιουργεί πραγματικές φιλίες να σε καλά φίλε.

----------


## ice

Τι εγινε τελικα με τον κομβο σου παιδι ? Ηρεμησανε ή συνεχιζεται το γλεντι?

----------


## katsaros_m

το γλεντι θα συνεχιστεί στα δικαστήρια αναμένω μετά της πρόσφατες εκλογές την απάντηση της πολεοδομίας και την επιβολή προστίμου μέσα στις εκλογές δεν κάνουν τέτοια πράγματα οι άνθρωποι μην χάσουν και Κανά ψήφο

----------


## acoul

έχω στα χέρια μου το νέο wrap και ίσως σήμερα ή αύριο το βάλουμε πάνω ... stay tuned

----------


## SV1CIM

Έγινε βανδαλισμός στον κόμβο του Κατσαρού και έτσι τα πάντα είναι κάτω ……
Κάποιος έκοψε τα καλώδια από όλα τα link
Περιμένω νεότερα από τον Μίλτο

----------


## jntou

???????????????
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## NovemberQ

> Έγινε βανδαλισμός στον κόμβο του Κατσαρού και έτσι τα πάντα είναι κάτω ……
> Κάποιος έκοψε τα καλώδια από όλα τα link
> Περιμένω νεότερα από τον Μίλτο


  ::  Τι να πείς, ο "καλός" γείτονας ;  ::  . Αγάντα Μίλτο

----------


## katsaros_m

Διστιχός ο κόμβος είναι κατεστραμμένος εκτός από ένα link σύντομα θα επισκευαστή η ζημιά ζητώ συγνώμη για την ανωμαλία που προκάλεσα άθελα μου στο δίκτυο.

----------


## Neuro

Μίλτο, αυτό περί βανδαλισμού ισχύει;  ::   ::

----------


## katsaros_m

δηστηχος ναι αλλα αν τον βρω δεν σου λεω τη εχει να παθει

----------


## ice

μαν μαζι σου . 

Καλα πως ανεβηκε στην ταρατσα σου ?

----------


## ice

Βαλε μια webcam ταρατσα να τους εχει σε φωτο αν στο ξανακανουν

----------


## fotis

Αν είναι δυνατόν  ::  ... ντροπή στα ζώα που το κάνανε!

----------


## Acinonyx

Πως δεν έπαθαν καμιά ηλεκτροπληξία όπως έκοβαν...

----------


## acoul

embedded --> 20Volt αν υπήρχε ζήτημα ηλεκτροπληξίας θα του πηγαίναμε τσιγάρα πίσω από τα κάγκελα ... από θεσσαλονίκη με αγάπη ... ευκαιρία να βάψουμε τον πύργο και με πεταλούδες ...

----------


## katsaros_m

καλα να περνας στη θεσσαλονικη ο κομβος σε περιμενει να γυρισεις για να τον ανεβασουμαι θελω παρεα να με μαστηγονει για να τον φτιαξω

----------


## gvaf

Άμα θές βοήθεια στο μαστήγωμα θα έρθουν και άλλοι ρε Μ .  ::

----------


## senius

> Άμα θές βοήθεια στο μαστήγωμα θα έρθουν και άλλοι ρε Μ .


Μίλτο να φέρω να στήσουμε κάμερα με επαγγελματικό video?

Πέρα απ' αυτό θες να έρθω να στήσουμε ότι μπορούμε στον κόμβο σου, να σηκωθεί το θηρίο?

----------


## fotis

Μίλτο τι ζημιές έχεις? μόνο καλώδια ή και τίποτα άλλο?

----------


## djbill

Κι εγώ μέσα Μίλτο, ότι βοήθεια θες και από μένα, για να σου *σηκωθεί* ο κόμβος.

----------


## john70

Άντε ρε τελείωνε και σήκωσε τον .... με τόσα χέρια διαθέσιμα ... όλα θα σηκωθούν τριγύρω !  ::   ::   ::  

Ότι χρειαστείς πές μου !

----------


## katsaros_m

Ο κομβος εχει ολοκληροτικα καταστραφη μετα την χτεσινη διαδηλωση 150 ατομων της οργανοσης του ΚΚΕ της περιοχης μου βανδαλησαν τα παντα σπασαν το αυτοκινητο μου χτηπησαν την γυναικα μου και παρολιγο την κορη μου το μετανιωσαν αρκετα φανταζομαι κατεφτασαν τα ματ ναναι καλα τα παιδια και τους γλητοσαν απο τα χερακια μου με κανανε μια βολτα στο πλισιεστερο αστηνομικο τμημα και με κερασαν καφεδακι και τσιγαρα τα παιδια και κατα της δυο το προι με σηνοδια με στηλαν στο σπιτη μου ολα καλα υπομονη για την επανα λειτουργια του κομβου προστοπαρων κριβωμαι για να γλητοσο το αυτοφορο απο αυριο θα προσπαθησω να επαναφερω μερικα λινκ εξωπλησμος παραλαμβανεται αυριο σας ευχαριστω ολους για την υπομονη σας και για της ομορφες στιγμες που περναμε μαζι αυριο θα κανω μηνησης κατα παντος υπευθηνου και το παρτακι θα σινεχιστη στα δικαστηρια

----------


## slapper

::   ::   ::  

Καλό κουράγιο Μίλτο,τι άλλο να πω ρε γαμώτο..
Ο τραμπουκισμός δεν περνάει!!  ::   ::  
Αλλα θα νομίζανε ότι θα καταθέσεις έτσι εύκολα τα όπλα,που να ήξεραν όμως  ::

----------


## acoul

ο κόμβος katsaros_m ποτέ δεν κατεβαίνει, μόνο λίγο καιρό ξαποσταίνει ... !!

----------


## fengi1

http://indy.gr/newswire/pragmatopoithik ... tilefonias

Ελεοοοοος . Η αγνοια και η ασχετοσυνη σε ολο της το μεγαλειο  :: 



```
Πραγματοποιήθηκε η συνέλευση κατοίκων στον Αγ. Αρτέμιο με αίτημα να απομακρυνθεί κεραία κινητής τηλεφωνίας.
```

[attachment=0:ecfea]kats.JPG[/attachment:ecfea]

Καποιος να τους ενημερωσει ρε παιδια.  :: 

edit : Για αυτο το θεμα λεει ή ειναι ασχετο ; O κομβος του Mιλτου ειναι ;

----------


## katsaros_m

ναι ο κομβος μου ειναι

----------


## acoul

αυτός είναι ο κόμβος του Μίλτου ... εγώ προτείνω όσοι είναι πρωτεργάτες των οικολογικών οργανώσεων και κινημάτων να τους αφαιρεθούν τα κινητά και να μην μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν καμιά wireless συσκευή, ακόμα και τα κανάλια της τηλεόρασης να τα αλλάζουν αφού σηκωθούν από τον καναπέ ... Έλεος δηλαδή ... πανικός για το 802.11a/b/g wireless που έχει 0.02 watt ...

----------


## Neuro

Και τους φούρνους μικροκυμάτων.  ::   ::   ::  

Μίλτο αν χρειαστείς χέρια εδώ είμαι.

----------


## john70

Χαλαρά ......

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

Κουράγιο Μίλτο το παλεύεις τουλάχιστον 
και μη χειρότερα για τους υπολοίπους γιατί δεν ξέρω πόσοι θα είχαμε το κουράγιο να μπλέξουμε με δικαστήρια 
κλπ 
Και ναι μεν υπάρχει άγνοια στον κόσμο αλλά καλό θα ήταν να μην προκαλούμε και μεις τουλάχιστον όσοι δεν έχουμε τα άντερα να μπλέκουμε με τέτοιες διαδικασίες ,
διακριτικά και διάσπαρτα τα πιατάκια μας για να μην δίνουμε στόχο στους κακόβουλους δυστυχώς με την άγνοια που υπάρχει δύσκολα καθαρίζεις

Μίλτο εύχομαι στα δικαστήρια να καθαρίσεις και να αποτελεί και ένα δεδικασμένο η απόφαση για να έχουμε και επιπλέον όπλα για το μελλον

----------


## enaon

μπερδεμένα ρε Μίλτο μοιάζουν τα πράγματα..

Εδώ λες ότι σε κυνήγησαν για το awmn, εκεί λένε ότι είχες δύο φουγάρα κινητής
Πες τι έχει γίνει, μην εκτιθέμεθα άδικα..



```
...που νομίζουν ότι μία γειτονία θα κινητοποιούνταν για πλάκα, όχι μόνο έγινε μέτρηση με ειδικό μηχάνημα από τους κατοίκους, αλλά καλέστηκε και ο Δημόκριτός που έκανε και αυτός μέτρηση. Ο ιδιοκτήτης έλεγε ότι οι σωλήνες είναι φουγάρα για τζάκια και όταν του είπαν βάλε μας σπίτι σου να δούμε τα τζάκια, έκανε τον Αλέκο.
```




υγ. Πρέπει να καταλάβουμε επίσης παιδιά, οτι ο ιστός του Μίλτου είναι δυσφήμηση για το awmn. Πατάει πάνω στο δώμα που δεν πρέπει, και είναι μεγαλύτερου ύψους από το προβλεπόμενο. Όταν κάνουμε χαζομάρες νομίζω πρέπει να καλοδεχόμαστε τις συνέπειες..

----------


## ice

Ok ισως εχεις δικιο αλλα μαζι με τα ξερα καιγονται και τα χλωρα . Και πατωντας πανω στις πιθανες κεραιες κινητης κοψανε λογικα τα καλωδια του Μιλτου.

Αυτο ειναι που μας τρελενει .

----------


## alex-23

> Μια φωτογραφία πιο πάνω δείχνει κάτι «πιάτα» και λέει «η περιβόητη κεραία». Η κεραία είναι ο όρθιος σωλήνας που φαίνεται δίπλα στα πιάτα και ένας ακόμα ίδιος που δεν φαίνεται στη φωτό. Όχι τα πιάτα που είναι ασύρματο δίκτυο internet.



αλλά και πάλι δεν έχει κανένας το δικαίωμα να σου διαλύσει τον κόμβο κανενός.

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

απο οτι ξερω ειναι ιδιοκτητο πως μπηκανε στο σπιτι μου κανει εντυπωση

----------


## enaon

Νευριάζω λίγο γιατί για να κατηγορήσουμε τους άσχετους, πρέπει πρώτα να είμαστε προβλεπόμενοι εμείς..

Και για μη τα λέμε γύρω τριγύρω, στην Ελλάδα ζούμε, αν δεν τον καταλάβαινε κανείς, ας είχε 200 μέτρα ιστό και δική του εταιρία κινητής. Τώρα όμως, νομίζω για να είμαστε σοβαροί άνθρωποι, δεν χρειάζονται μηνήσεις αλλά συγνώμες.

----------


## ice

Ασε ρε εδω ειχα ανοικτη την εξωπορτα και ηρθε ο Οτετζης και εκανε βολτα στους οροφους . Ουτε καν ρωτησε εαν επιτρεπετε να μπει μεσα .

Εχουμε ξεφυγει εντελως!!!!!

----------


## acoul

> υγ. Πρέπει να καταλάβουμε επίσης παιδιά, οτι ο ιστός του Μίλτου είναι δυσφήμηση για το awmn. Πατάει πάνω στο δώμα που δεν πρέπει, και είναι μεγαλύτερου ύψους από το προβλεπόμενο. Όταν κάνουμε χαζομάρες νομίζω πρέπει να καλοδεχόμαστε τις συνέπειες..


λίγο αργά θυμήθηκες τις συμβουλές, αν και ο φίλος μας ο katsaros_m είναι κομμάτι αγύριστο κεφάλι ... μια βόλτα από την ταράτσα του να του υποδείξεις 1-2 πράγματα δεν θα έβλαπτε. και μια που λέμε για AWMN αυτό είναι το AWMN, πίνουμε καφέδες μαζί, έρχεσαι ταράτσα μου, μου δείχνεις και κάνω το ίδιο για τους επόμενους ... με λίγα λόγια AWMN είναι ανθρώπινες σχέσεις και όχι μόνο η ταράτσα μου και οι κολλητοί μου !! παρόλο το άχτι που σου έχω για το επιλεκτικό AWMN που φοράς θα συμφωνήσω ότι ο σεβασμός στο περιβάλλον και την αισθητική είναι βασικό στοιχείο για κάθε κόμβο και αν πω ότι έχει μαλλιάσει η γλώσσα μου για τον υπερκομβούχο katsaros_m θα είναι λίγο !!

----------


## enaon

Αλέξανδρε, του είχα πει να πάρει πύργους του nvak.
..
Για να μπορούμε να είμαστε στον κόσμο μας και σε αυτόν που είμαστε όλοι όμως, θεωρώ δύο πράγματα αυτονόητα. Δεν θέλεις οικονομικά οφέλη για τις χαζομάρες σου, και καλοδέχεσαι τις συνέπειες.

----------


## acoul

δεν θα πω άλλα, η παρακάτω φωτογραφία μιλάει από μόνη της για το κέφι, τον ενθουσιασμό και το μεράκι. AWMN είναι οι σχέσεις και οι άνθρωποι. όταν το χάσουμε αυτό θα χάσουμε και το δίκτυο !!

----------


## enaon

Συμφωνούμε απόλυτα Αλέξανδρε μάλλον, γράφω για το θέμα αυτό, διότι ο Μίλτος μίλησε για μηνήσεις και όχι για συγνώμες, δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με το κέφι, τον ενθουσιασμό και το μεράκι οι μυνήσεις εναντίων της θυμωμένης γειτονιάς σου.

----------


## ysam

Τελικά το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ο Μίλτος είναι Συνδικαλιστής, ΠΑΣΟΚος Κτλ? Η κεραίες τις βοντα ήταν του Μίλτου? 

Από αυτά που διάβασα δεν καταλαβαίνω τι παίχτηκε. Τον ιστό σου πήγες να προστατεύσεις η αυτούς της βοντα? 

Πολύ μπέρδεμα..

----------


## Vigor

Ποίες πορεύουν το βίο?  ::

----------


## katsaros_m

αγαπητε φιλε μου σπασανε τον κομβο και για αυτον προκιτε μου κανανε ενα αυτοκινιτο με τα κλιδια και τα κατσαβιδια κενουριο τρεις πολικατικιες πιο κατο μια καιρεα κινιτης λειτουργει εδω και 9 χρονια και δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα μηπως λεω εγω φταιει οτι ειμαι σηνδηκαλιστης του Πασοκ μηπως λεω μηπως φταιει η ζηλεια που εφτιαξα την πολικατηκια μου ο ιδιος και δεν την εδωσα αντιπαροχη οπος αυτη μηπως λεω μηπως καπιος ενδιαφερεται να βαλη αυτος καιρεα και του την χαλασα

----------


## Vigor

Άβυσσος η ψυχή του γείτονος.

----------


## acoul

> Άβυσσος η ψυχή του γείτονος.


και στα δικά σου !! ... να ήταν η ζήλεια ψώρα

----------


## katsaros_m

καταφερα και επανεφερα ενα λινκ πριν λιγο και εστανομαι ευτιχισμενος σηντομα και τα υπολιπα ευχαριστω για της σημβουλες για το καιρεοσηστημα αλλα περασε ολες της εξετασης χωρις προβλημα απο πολεοδομια - εεττ - διμοκριτο και εχω ολλα τα απαρετητα χαρτια το χαμογελω και το καιφη μου δεν χαλα η δησκολιες απλα με κανουν πιο δηνατο οσι εχουν διαφορετικη αποψη ας κατεβασουν τους κομβους αν σας αρεσει να κλαιτε και να μηραζεται απογοιτευση δικος σας προβλημα και μαλιστα η πολεοδομια εμαθε για τα καλα τους νομους και εδιξαν και τον σεβασμο τους στο ολο ενχειρημα

----------


## enaon

Μίλτο σπέρνεις κόντρα και δημιουργείς ομάδες εκεί που έπρεπε να μην υπάρχουν νομίζω.

Πες αν έχεις κεραίες την vodafon, ώστε να καταλάβουμε αν τσακωνόμαστε με κανονικούς ανθρώπους οι οποίοι δικαίως θέλουν να κατεβούν, ή με τρελές καταστάσεις που δεν μπορούμε να φανταστούμε όσοι δεν έχουμε τέτοια σχέση με τα πολιτικά δρώμενα.

Λένε ψέματα οι άνθρωποι στο indy, όταν λένε ότι ήρθε ο Δημόκριτος, ότι είχες κεραίες κλπ; 
Αν ναι, νομίζω πρέπει να απαντήσουμε επίσημα για να προστατεύσουμε το μέλος μας, χωρίς βέβαια να ασχοληθούμε με πολιτικά κόλπα που δεν καταλαβαίνουμε.
Αν δεν λένε, νομίζω πρέπει να φροντίσεις να μην εμπλέκεις καθόλου το awmn στην περιπέτειά σου.

----------


## noisyjohn

Αφωνος !!!!  ::   ::   ::  




> δεν θα πω άλλα, η παρακάτω φωτογραφία μιλάει από μόνη της για το κέφι, τον ενθουσιασμό και το μεράκι. AWMN είναι οι σχέσεις και οι άνθρωποι. όταν το χάσουμε αυτό θα χάσουμε και το δίκτυο !!


... και μόλις χθες λέγαμε για την κεραία του Μίλτου  ::  
δεν έχω τίποτα άλλο να πω.

----------


## budha

> Πες αν έχεις κεραίες την vodafon, ώστε να καταλάβουμε αν τσακωνόμαστε με κανονικούς ανθρώπους οι οποίοι *δικαίως* θέλουν να κατεβούν,


Άμα η κεραία της vodafone είναι δηλωμένη στην ΕΕΤΤ γιατί *δικαίως* να κατέβει?

----------


## enaon

Το υποψιαζόμουνα ότι δεν θα βγάλω άκρη, κακώς σχολίασα μάλλον.

Μίλησα με τον Μίλτο, οπότε αποσύρομαι να δω τι θα συμβεί.
Κατάλαβα ότι έχει κεραίες vodafone, ότι έχουν άδεια, ότι δεν λειτουργούνε, ότι η ΕΕΤ τις βρήκε να λειτουργούνε και τις παρέπεμψε στην πολεοδομία, ότι η πολεοδομία επέβαλε πρόστιμο εγκατάστασης και διατήρησης οπότε είναι πλέον νόμιμες, ότι η γειτονιά φωνάζει διότι δεν θέλει τις κεραίες του awmn, αλλά δεν φταίει η γειτονιά διότι φταίει το κκε ή κάποιος εκπρόσωπος του, τον οποίο ο Μίλτος είχε ενοχλήσει στο παρελθόν αλλά δεν τον ήξερε έως σήμερα, και ότι τελικά κάνανε λάθος οι του indy, διότι τώρα που μιλάμε του έχουν ζητήσει όλοι συγνώμη και το θέμα έχει λήξει. 

Πολύ μπέρδεμα, μακάρι να βρούνε άκρη..

----------


## Vigor

Μπερtheway...

----------


## simfun

::   ::   ::

----------


## dalex

...

----------


## enaon

μία φορά πάπια, πάντα πάπια μάλλον..

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5 ... E%BF%CE%BD

----------


## badge

Σωτήρη το link που δίνεις είναι στο Σύλλογο, και δε θα μπορούν να το δουν όλοι (περιορισμός πρόσβασης στα μέλη μόνο).
Anyway, αφορά την αυθαίρετη εγκατάσταση κεραιών στο δώμα πολυκατοικίας δίπλα στον κόμβο του dti, και τον αγώνα που έδωσε και τελικά κέρδισε. Και κέρδισε γιατί η εγκατάσταση ήταν καράπαράνομη, δεν πληρούσε προϋποθέσεις, και η ΕΕΤΤ που πήγε και μέτρησε βρήκε τιμές στα ύψη.

@dalex : Ό,τι διαθέτει νόμιμον άδεια ή η νομοθεσία προβλέπει την μη ύπαρξη αδείας, δε νομίζω ότι απαιτεί κυνήγι, γιαούρτι και κλύσμα με λιναρόσπορο. Νομίζω; Ας αφήσουμε να δείξει η πορεία του θέματος.

----------


## fotis

Τα φουγάρα του Μίλτου είναι πολύ μικρά ρε παιδιά για κεραίες κινητής.. δε μου κολάει οτι τα 2 φουγαράκια εκπέμπουν..  ::

----------


## Vigor

> Τα φουγάρα του Μίλτου είναι πολύ μικρά ρε παιδιά για κεραίες κινητής.. δε μου κολάει οτι τα 2 φουγαράκια εκπέμπουν..


Θα μπορούσε να είναι sector και καμινάδα. Distributed architecture.

----------


## john70

Κλείστε το θέμα .... και μήν πετάτε σχόλια που μπορεί να προκαλέσουν πρόβλημα εάν δεν γνωρίζετε το θέμα . Όλοι είμαστε αντίθετοι σε παράνομες ή παράτυπες κατασκευές κεραιών κινητής τηλεφωνίας . Το παρόν θέμα δεν μας αφορά (και δέν πρέπει να μας αφορά) Εμείς πρέπει να επικεντρωθούμε στον βανδαλισμό που έγινε σε δικές μας κεραίες . 

"ο νοών νοείτο ..."

----------


## ice

Σε αυτο ειμαστε επικεντρωμενοι μαν .

----------


## dti

Κάντε τον κόπο να διαβάσετε τα έγγραφα της ΕΕΤΤ, Πολεοδομίας, κλπ. που έχουν ανέβει στο url που γράφτηκε πιο πάνω από το http://indy.gr
Δυστυχώς έχω στην κατοχή μου αρκετά αντίστοιχα έγγραφα από τη δική μου περίπτωση κατά του φουγάρου της Κόριοfon. 
Εκείνο που αποδεικνύεται συγκρίνοντας τις 2 περιπτώσεις είναι οτι με συνετή πολιτική στη γειτονιά, μπορεί κάποιος που ενδιαφέρεται να μην έχει προβλήματα με τον κόμβο του, να τα καταφέρει, αρκεί βέβαια να μην μπει στον πειρασμό και μπλέξει τις δικές μας κεραίες με κεραίες κινητής...
Αυτά τα δύο είναι μάλλον απίθανο να κατορθώσουν να συνυπάρχουν, ειδικά σε κόμβους με πολλά interfaces...
Δυστυχώς μαζί με τα ξερά καίγονται και τα χλωρά.

----------


## fotis

Επειδή τα διάβασα με παραξενέυει ιδιαίτερα το γεγονός οτι ο Δημόκριτος δεν βρήκε (δεν τις αναφέρει τουλάχιστον) συχνότητες 5g (που είναι όλα τα πιάτα του Μίλτου) αλλά μόνο 2,4. Μήπως πιάνωντας το 'ψάρι' της vodafone σταμάτησαν την έρευνα? .. το ψάρι βρωμάει απο το κεφάλι θα έλεγα...

----------


## john70

> Κλείστε το θέμα .... και μήν πετάτε σχόλια που μπορεί να προκαλέσουν πρόβλημα εάν δεν γνωρίζετε το θέμα . Όλοι είμαστε αντίθετοι σε παράνομες ή παράτυπες κατασκευές κεραιών κινητής τηλεφωνίας . Το παρόν θέμα δεν μας αφορά (και δέν πρέπει να μας αφορά) Εμείς πρέπει να επικεντρωθούμε στον βανδαλισμό που έγινε σε δικές μας κεραίες . 
> 
> "ο νοών νοείτο ..."


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

> Επειδή τα διάβασα με παραξενέυει ιδιαίτερα το γεγονός οτι ο Δημόκριτος δεν βρήκε (δεν τις αναφέρει τουλάχιστον) συχνότητες 5g (που είναι όλα τα πιάτα του Μίλτου) αλλά μόνο 2,4. Μήπως πιάνωντας το 'ψάρι' της vodafone σταμάτησαν την έρευνα? .. το ψάρι βρωμάει απο το κεφάλι θα έλεγα...


Μα τα 5 GHz δεν τους ενδιέφεραν, συν οτι δεν είναι σίγουρο αν μπορούσαν να τα πιάσουν λόγω κατευθυντικότητας...
Όταν είχε γίνει μέτρηση από την ΕΕΤΤ στη δική μου ταράτσα για το φουγάρο της Κόριοfon μου είπαν να σβήσω οτιδήποτε δικό μου εξέπεμπε και μετά έκαναν άλλη μέτρηση ενώ είχα ανεβάσει κανονικά όλα τα interfaces μου.

----------


## fotis

Ειτε λόγω κατευθυντικότητας είτε λόγο μη ενδιαφέροντως η μέτρηση είναι ατελής. Είναι υποχρεωμένοι να ελέγξουν όλο το φάσμα γιατί πχ υπάρχουν ακόμα ποιο κρίσιμες συχνότητες (ρσ αεροπορίας κλπ) και επιπλέον να εντοπίσουν και την πηγή (που ανερεί την κατευθυντικότητα) γιατί κάλιστα θα μπορούσε κάποια ένδειξη να προέρχεται απο κοντινό σημείο και όχι απο την προς έλεγχο κεραία. Βέβαια όλα αυτά δεν αλλάζουν κάτι αλλά είναι καλό να λέγονται που και που.

----------


## mojiro

> Μα τα 5 GHz δεν τους ενδιέφεραν, συν οτι δεν είναι σίγουρο αν μπορούσαν να τα πιάσουν λόγω κατευθυντικότητας...


Το οτι ειναι κατευθηντικα, δε θα πει οτι ειναι δεσμη παχους 1mm. Απλα ειναι πιο κατευθηντικα απο μια Omni.

----------


## dalton

Εγω προτείνω να κατέβουμε ολοι και να αρχίσουμε να σπάμε αυτοκινητα γιατι μολύνουν το περιβάλλον και μας κάνουν μεγαλύτερη ζημιά απο τις κεραιες.
Δεν μπορούνε να καταλάβουν αυτα τα αμόρφωτα ζωα οτι και να κατεβάσουν καποια κεραια κινητης απο ενα μερος τοτε θα αναγκαστεί η εταιρία να εκπέμψει πολύ περισσότερο απο τις αλλες κοντινές κεραίες .
Ολο αυτο που εγινε δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να οργανώθηκε αυτονομα απο τους κατοικους.
Και τελος με ποιο δικαιωμα αυτοι η μ@@@@ς χτυπάνε και ανεβαίνουν σαν τραμπουκοι στις ταρατσες  ::   ::

----------


## fengi1

Το να εκπεμπεις παρανομα μπορει να ειναι πταισμα.
Το να μπεις με τσαμπουκα σε ξενη περιουσια 
και ακομα χειροτερο η βιαιοπραγια και η φθορα ξενης περιουσιας
ειναι σοβαροτερη ποινικα πραξη.

----------


## ice

Xmm και κατι λιγο of-topic αλλα ολοι αυτοι που φωναζαν ποσα κινητα τηλεφωνα ειχαν μαζι τους και μιλουσαν εκεινη την στιγμη? Αν θυμομαστε καλα σε χαλαρες συζητησεις και ερευνες που εχουν κανει χιλιαδες ανθρωποι το κινητο ειναι που κανει την μεγαλυτερη ζημια. Αυτη η καραμελα με τις κεραιες ειναι λιγο κουτο για εμε. Ας πεταξουν το κινητο ή ας χρησιμοποιουν Hands-free και ας μην δινουν στα παιδια τους κινητο (για να μην δεχονται ακτινοβολια απο μικρα παιδια και απο τοσο κοντα(οταν τα παιδια χαλαρα τα βλεπω και μιλανε ουτε πολυ ουτε λιγο 5-6 ωρες την ημερα)) και μετα ας μιλησουν και για τις κεραιες . 

Αυτα για αυτο το θεμα αντε να σηκωσουμε κανα λινκ !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## acoul

Μίλτο κράτα γερά, τον κόμβο θα τον ξαναφτιάξουμε. Θα είναι το διαμάντι του AWMN !!!

----------


## Vigor

Για τις κεραίες της κινητής ας αποφασίσουν οι γείτονες?

----------


## acoul

> Για τις κεραίες της κινητής ας αποφασίσουν οι γείτονες?


και μετά καπάκι στον βίγκορ να του δείξουμε τα γυαλιά πεταλούδας και πόσο γλυκαίνει η γκρίζα καρδιά του ανθρώπου κοιτάζοντας τα ίδια πράγματα από άλλη γωνία ... !! να καούν οι τοξίνες εδώ και τώρα !!

----------


## Vigor

Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι ίσως να έκλειναν καλύτερα οι εταιρίες κινητής και να επικοινωνούσαμε με πεταλούδες.

Λίγα λεφτά λιγότερα στην τσέπη μας, αλλά από πεταλούδες άλλο τίποτα...

----------


## katsaros_m

> Καλεσμα 
> από katsaros_m — τελευταία τροποποίηση 6/11/2007 9:56 
> Μια και είστε καλή γείτονες και δεν σας ενοχλεί το κεραιοσυστηματος του AWMN σας καλώ να έρθετε να παρίσταστε στην επανασύνδεση του κεραιοσυστηματος για να μην υπάρχουν παρεξηγήσεις.
> Αναρωτιέμαι αφού ο σκοπός σας είχε επιτευχθεί το πρωί με την ωραία κινητοποίηση στην οποία δεν είχα καμία αντίρρηση και στης ενέργειες που κάνατε για να κατεβούν οι κεραίες εκτός την διαμαρτυρία μου για μια αφίσα με το όνομα και το τηλέφωνο μου, που βρέθηκαν 7.30 ώρα το απόγευμα 150 άτομα και τη δουλειά είχαν να προπηλακίσουν την μητέρα μου εμένα και την οικογένεια μου, να βανδαλισουν το αυτοκίνητο το σπίτι μου και το κεραιοσυστημα μου να σκίσουν τα ρούχα και να με γρονθοκοπήσουν έξαλλη πιθανός μεθυσμένη κάτοικοι, να εξυβρίζουν ανθρώπους που απλά υποστήριζαν ότι πρέπει να φωνάξουν εισαγγελέα για νόμιμη διαδικασία και να απειλούν εμένα και την οικογένεια μου και εγώ είμαι επώνυμος ξέρετε που μένω σας περιμένω να έρθετε να στήσουμε μαζί ξανά τον κόμβο δεν έχω μέχρι στιγμής και δεν θα προχωρήσω σε καμία μήνυση αν έρθετε να στήσουμε μαζί ξανά τον κόμβο και ευχαρίστως να σας βοηθήσω να στήσετε και εσείς αν θέλετε κόμβο για να αποσυμφορήσω το δικό μου καιρεοσηστημα και να οφεληθηται από το δίκτυο με ακόμα και με δικά μου έξοδα. Στη διαθεσή σας ΚΑΤΣΑΡΟΣ ΜΙΤΙΑΔΗΣ ΑΜΦΙΚΡΑΤΟΥΣ 27.
> 
> 
> απορεια 
> Δημοσιεύτηκε από katsaros_m στις 06/11/2007 10:35 
> γιατί δεν αναφέρεστε επώνυμα όπως είναι πρέπων και απλά είστε μια άγνωστη ένας άγνωστος πίσω από ένα πληκτρολόγιο πιθανός άλλα πράγματα κρύβονται πίσω από την ανωνυμια και όταν μερική λένε πάμε να κάνουμε μήνυση και θυμάστε ότι αφήσατε το πλυντήριο ανοικτό το φαγητό στη φωτιά και άλλου τραγελαφικού λόγου δικαιολογίες ποιος περιμένετε να σας πάρει σοβαρά. 
> ...


ΑΥΤΟ ΑΠΕΥΘΗΝΕΤΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΤΟΙΚΟΥΣ ΤΗΣ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗΣ http://indy.gr/newswire/pragmatopoithik ... hterm=None

----------


## fengi1

Στο press-gr https://www.blogger.com/comment.g?bl...38141542771658



```
ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ
Εαν αληθεύει ότι ο ΣΥΝ και ο "πολλα υποσχόμενος¨ΤΣΙΠΡΑΣ βρίσκονται πίσω απο το κατεβασμα κεραίας του AWMN (και εάν ο ΣΥΝ δεν κάνει διάψευση ωστόσω) είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να αντιδράσουμε συλλογικά και οργανωμένα. (Δεν έχει σημασίαάν δεν γνώριζαν - όφειλαν να γνώριζαν - κι επιτέλους ας σταματήσουν να ερωτοτροπούν με τα ψηφαλάκια κάθε μικροαστού)
ΑΝΕΒΑΣΤΕ ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ BLOGS ΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΑΤΙΚΟ! ΝΑ ΕΚΤΕΘΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ! ΤΩΡΑ!!!
9:49 πμ
```

----------


## dti

> Στο press-gr https://www.blogger.com/comment.g?bl...38141542771658
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ
> Εαν αληθεύει ότι ο ΣΥΝ και ο "πολλα υποσχόμενος¨ΤΣΙΠΡΑΣ βρίσκονται πίσω απο το κατεβασμα κεραίας του AWMN (και εάν ο ΣΥΝ δεν κάνει διάψευση ωστόσω) είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να αντιδράσουμε συλλογικά και οργανωμένα. (Δεν έχει σημασίαάν δεν γνώριζαν - όφειλαν να γνώριζαν - κι επιτέλους ας σταματήσουν να ερωτοτροπούν με τα ψηφαλάκια κάθε μικροαστού)
> ΑΝΕΒΑΣΤΕ ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ BLOGS ΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΑΤΙΚΟ! ΝΑ ΕΚΤΕΘΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ! ΤΩΡΑ!!!
> 9:49 πμ
> ```


Για να μην εκτεθούμε, ας μην συνεχίσουμε να αναπαράγουμε την παραπληροφόρηση και τις ακρότητες απ΄όπου κι αν προέρχονται (όχι οτι το press.gr είναι τίποτε σοβαρό κρίνοντας από το περιεχόμενο που διαβάζω εκεί... αλλά δεν αξίζει ούτε καν ν΄ασχολιόμαστε...)
Το awmn είναι γνωστό εκεί που πρέπει και σίγουρα αυτοί που έκαναν οτι έκαναν δεν θα τα έκαναν αν δεν συνυπήρχαν και οι κεραίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας.
Οτιδήποτε ξεφεύγει από την ουσία της υπόθεσης και παίρνει πολιτική χροιά είναι ύποπτο...

----------


## dti

http://indy.gr/newswire/pragmatopoithik ... wnload.jpg

Αυτό μάλλον βάζει τα πράγματα στη σωστή θέση τους...

----------


## spirosco

http://indy.gr/newswire/pragmatopoithik ... mage_large

edit. με προλαβε ο dti

----------


## ysam

Ωραία τα σπασμένα ποιος θα τα πληρώσει? Τι είπαν θα έρθουν να βοηθήσουν η θα πάνε αλλού να κατεβάσουν άλλες κεραίες.. Μάλλον μόνο να κατεβάζουν ξέρουν!

----------


## katsaros_m

το να σπας είναι πιο εύκολο από το να φτιάχνεις

----------


## john70

> το να σπας είναι πιο εύκολο από το να φτιάχνεις


Άσε την Acou-λολογία και πές πότε θές βοήθεια να σηκώσουμε τα λίνκ ! Μια καλή ιδέα είναι , να φοράμε μπλουζάκια της vodafone όταν ανέβουμε στην ταράτσα για να σπάσουμε πλάκα !!!

 ::   ::

----------


## ice

Το θες το ξυλο σου χεχεχε  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## katsaros_m

Αμάν θα πέσει καρπαζιά σύννεφο να φωνάξω και τα ματ για υποστήριξη και μεγαλύτερο χαβαλέ  ::   ::   ::

----------


## katsaros_m

Συλλογικό σύνθημα <<ΠΟΤΕ ΜΗΝ ΚΟΛΥΜΠΑΣ ΜΟΝΟΣ>>

----------


## katsaros_m

μερικα λινκ αποκατασταθηκαν επεται σηνεχεια

----------


## Convict

Μιλτο όταν αποκαταστήσεις και το δικο μας Link ενημέρωσε με....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Μίλτο χρόνια πολλά για την κορούλα σου Κατερίνα, να τη χαίρεσαι και να σε χαίρεται !!

----------


## ice

Ωπ χρονια της πολλα !!!!!

----------


## slapper

Χρόνια της πολλά να την χαίρεστε Μίλτο!!!

----------


## fotis

Το link έπεσε.. εύχομαι να μην έγινε επίθεση πάλι  ::

----------


## katsaros_m

σε λιγο θα υπαρχει προγραματισμενη διακοπη του κομβου για εργασιες επανασηνδεσης μερικων λινκ

----------


## katsaros_m

ο κομβος επαναλειτουργει με ολα τα link κανονικα ενα λινκ λιγοτερο λογο πιθανου προβληματος απο την αλλη πλευρα ΤΟP κιτα την πλευρα σου

πολλα ευχαριστω στον acoul για το μαστιγομα και την παρεα του διακινδηνευοντας να κημηθουμαι παρεα στο αυτοφορο

----------


## acoul

είναι συναρπαστικό σπορ οι ταράτσες ιδιαίτερα όταν έχεις καλή παρέα στο πλευρό σου ...

----------


## ice

Τον εσπρωξες κατω ????????

----------


## djbill

> είναι συναρπαστικό σπορ οι ταράτσες ιδιαίτερα όταν έχεις καλή παρέα στο πλευρό σου ...


Μόνο το Μίλτο βλέπω να δουλεύει Αλέξανδρε εσύύύύ... τίποτα

----------


## acoul

> Μόνο το Μίλτο βλέπω να δουλεύει Αλέξανδρε εσύύύύ... τίποτα


μάνατζερ ... αλλά το ψυλιάστηκε και τελευταία μου έχει αρχίσει τις αποχές από τις ταράτσες ...

----------


## djbill

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από djbill
> 
> Μόνο το Μίλτο βλέπω να δουλεύει Αλέξανδρε εσύύύύ... τίποτα
> 
> 
> μάνατζερ ... αλλά το ψυλιάστηκε και τελευταία μου έχει αρχίσει τις αποχές από τις ταράτσες ...


Σου κάνει νερά δηλαδή?  ::  

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## slapper

η παλιά κλασική διαδρομή....  ::   ::  



```
1  router.slapper.awmn (10.2.94.1)  0.419 ms  0.594 ms  0.800 ms
 2  gw-slapper.ozonet.awmn (10.2.19.241)  3.728 ms  3.948 ms  4.069 ms
 3  soekris1.ozonet.awmn (10.2.19.6)  4.337 ms  4.542 ms  5.689 ms
 4  gw-ozonet.katsaros.awmn (10.2.44.253)  8.013 ms  8.223 ms  8.482 ms
 5  wrap-2.katsaros.awmn (10.2.44.20)  12.872 ms  13.091 ms  13.212 ms
 6  gw-katsaros.ttel.awmn (10.2.44.238)  13.596 ms  6.392 ms  7.469 ms
 7  wrc.ttel.awmn (10.34.64.5)  9.852 ms  10.064 ms  10.303 ms
 8  gw-ttel.dti.awmn (10.34.64.249)  24.067 ms  24.779 ms  25.074 ms
 9  bridge-itox2.dti.awmn (10.37.56.242)  26.957 ms  37.131 ms  37.462 ms
10  gw-dti.ayis.awmn (10.37.56.158)  42.600 ms  40.675 ms  40.942 ms
11  gw2.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.25)  41.694 ms  42.242 ms  42.826 ms
12  rtr1.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.133)  39.510 ms  36.379 ms  36.308 ms
13  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)  36.452 ms  30.917 ms  30.847 ms
```

----------


## mojiro

αφιερομένο

----------


## acoul

τελικά το photoshop με κάνει πιο όμορφο ... !!

----------


## Convict

Χρόνια πολλά καλή χρονιά ... Αντε με το καλό να λειτουργήσουν όλα με επιτυχία όπως παλιά ...

----------


## katsaros_m

λειτουργήσαν όλα με επιτυχία όπως παλιά εκτος απο το λινκ με sv1cim

----------


## gRooV

> λειτουργήσαν όλα με επιτυχία όπως παλιά εκτος απο το λινκ με sv1cim


Αφού δεν παίζει ακόμα και του convict!  ::

----------


## Convict

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από katsaros_m
> 
> λειτουργήσαν όλα με επιτυχία όπως παλιά εκτος απο το λινκ με sv1cim
> 
> 
> Αφού δεν παίζει ακόμα και του convict!


Μέχρι τέλος της βδομάδας θα είναι Up ... Αχ με έχουνε φάει τα Ελληνικα Στρατα ...
Δε προλαβαίνω ουτε το Link να σηκώσω  ::  Απολύομαι

----------


## acoul

από καιρό λέγαμε με τον Μίλτο να αναβαθμίσουμε έναν από τους πολλούς router που διαθέτει από voyage-ozonet σε openwrt να δούμε πιθανές διαφορές στην απόδοση και σταθερότητα. Οπότε ετοίμασα μια flash με φρέσκο OpenWRT και τον πήρα τηλέφωνο να κανονίσουμε την αναβάθμιση. η συζήτηση που ακολούθησε είχε ως εξής:



> καλημέρα, σας τηλεφωνώ από το helpdesk του AWMN
> 
> καλημέρα ...
> 
> θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε πως είναι έτοιμη η αναβάθμισή σας για έναν από τους πολλούς router που διαθέτετε
> 
> αα ωραία
> 
> πότε θα θέλατε να κανονίσουμε την αναβάθμιση;
> ...


 ... μετά έπιασαν οι μανιασμένοι αέρηδες οπότε η ιδέα της απομακρυσμένης αναβάθμισης ακουγόταν όλο και πιο sexy. σε μια προσομοίωση σε ένα wrap με voyage-ozonet στο γραφείο πήγαν όλα καλά μια και το OS φορτώνεται εξολοκλήρου στη μνήμη. ένα dd έκανε την δουλειά γράφοντας το φρέσκο μόλις 5.1Mbyte openwrt-jffs2 image στην cf την ώρα που ο router ήταν σε πλήρη λειτουργία και ιδού τα αποτελέσματα:


```
BusyBox v1.8.2 (2008-02-08 21:05:27 EET) built-in shell (ash)
Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.

  _______                     ________        __
 |       |.-----.-----.-----.|  |  |  |.----.|  |_
 |   -   ||  _  |  -__|     ||  |  |  ||   _||   _|
 |_______||   __|_____|__|__||________||__|  |____|
          |__| W I R E L E S S   F R E E D O M
 KAMIKAZE (bleeding edge, r10337) -------------------
  * 10 oz Vodka       Shake well with ice and strain
  * 10 oz Triple sec  mixture into 10 shot glasses.
  * 10 oz lime juice  Salute!
 ---------------------------------------------------
[email protected]@katsaros_m:~#
```

το downtime κράτησε περίπου 30 λεπτά συνοδεία καφέ, από τις 13:00 μέχρι τις 13:30, φαίνεται και στο πιο κάτω γράφημα:

μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχουν παρατηρηθεί αισθητές διαφορές τόσο στην απόδοση όσο και στην σταθερότητα. το openwrt σου δίνει μια αίσθηση γρήγορου και sexy λειτουργικού. Το voyage-ozonet έχει εκείνη την αίσθηση του λειτουργικού που θα δουλεύει απροβλημάτιστα για πολύ καιρό μετά την ύπαρξή σου ...  ::  η αξιολόγηση καταλήγει πάντα στο ίδιο συμπέρασμα: Linux is Linux !!

----------


## Philip

> το downtime κράτησε περίπου 30 λεπτά συνοδεία καφέ, από τις 13:00 μέχρι τις 13:30, φαίνεται και στο πιο κάτω γράφημα:
> 
> μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχουν παρατηρηθεί αισθητές διαφορές τόσο στην απόδοση όσο και στην σταθερότητα. το openwrt σου δίνει μια αίσθηση γρήγορου και sexy λειτουργικού. Το voyage-ozonet έχει εκείνη την αίσθηση του λειτουργικού που θα δουλεύει απροβλημάτιστα για πολύ καιρό μετά την ύπαρξή σου ...  η αξιολόγηση καταλήγει πάντα στο ίδιο συμπέρασμα: Linux is Linux !!


Μπράβο ,φοβερό τρομερό...  ::   :: 
Καλά τώρα !!!! την sexy gomena δεν την βλέπω ... στείλε φώτο ... γιατί αυτό που έχεις βάλει για φώτο μόνο καμπύλες δεν έχει.  ::  

Αλήθεια ο Μίλτος γνωρίζει πως λειτουργεί αυτό που του έβαλες  ::  πως ρυθμίζει κάτι εκεί μέσα ?? τα queues και το tcpower ΚΛΠ  ::  
Η πρέπει να κάτσει 1 χρόνο να ασχολείται με το openwrt-aψulozo Linux... μπας και βρει άκρη τι σου την έδωσε και έκανες compile στο KAMIKAZE

άστα ρε acoul αυτά είναι για πολύ KAMIKAZE state.... 
έκτος και εάν είσαι On line 24/7 support και έχεις πάντα κέφια - χρόνο - διάθεση για να δώσεις τα φώτα σου...

----------


## acoul

Philip, είσαι εκτός θέματος, με κακιούλες και μπόλικη απαξίωση. το openwrt είναι ανοικτό και ελεύθερο λογισμικό, με άφθονη τεκμηρίωση και υποστήριξη. το ότι κάποιοι βαριούνται να μάθουν προπαίδεια ή γράμματα επειδή βγήκαν οι αριθμομηχανές και τα βίντεο δεν σημαίνει ότι η αυριανή γενιά θα πρέπει να ξέρει να πατάει μόνο κουμπιά ...

----------


## mojiro

Acoul θες να συντηρείς και τον δικό μου κόμβο;

και επειδή δε ξέρω να στείνω OpenWRT μήπως θα κάνεις και ένα workshop, επειδή αυτά τα ωραία που γράφεις στο Wiki σου, μου μοιάζουν κινέζικα;

----------


## xrg

FYI, ο κόμβος xrg υπέστη απομακρυσμένη, hot αναβάθμιση την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα. Παρά μία λεπτομέρεια[1], η αναβάθμιση ήταν επιτυχής και εύκολη. Η διαδικασία έγινε με αντιγραφή του νέου πυρήνα μέσα στο partition και 'ipkg upgrade', χωρίς να πειραχτούν οι ρυθμίσεις του κόμβου[2].
Μάλιστα, όπως το σκέφτομαι τώρα, θα μπορούσα ακόμα και να βάλω στο grub τέτοιες ρυθμίσεις που θα "δοκίμαζαν" τον νέο πυρήνα μία φορά μόνο, και την επόμενη θα ξαναγυρνούσαν στον παλιό, failsafe.



[1] στο νέο openwrt είχε αλλάξει η σύνταξη του inittab, το οποίο μου διέφυγε. Αν το είχα κάνει σωστά, το reboot θα είχε παίξει αμέσως. 
[2] εδώ, άλλη μία λεπτομέρεια είναι το /etc/modules.d/60-madwifi.conf . Εκεί, επειδή το είχα πειράξει για να αλλάξω countrycode, η αναβάθμιση μου το γύρισε σε default.

----------


## Philip

> Philip, είσαι εκτός θέματος, με κακιούλες και μπόλικη απαξίωση. το openwrt είναι ανοικτό και ελεύθερο λογισμικό, με άφθονη τεκμηρίωση και υποστήριξη. το ότι κάποιοι βαριούνται να μάθουν προπαίδεια ή γράμματα επειδή βγήκαν οι αριθμομηχανές και τα βίντεο δεν σημαίνει ότι η αυριανή γενιά θα πρέπει να ξέρει να πατάει μόνο κουμπιά ...


και δεν είμαι καθόλου εκτός θέματος .... ( εκτός και εάν εννοείς το σημείο οπού έχουν γραφτεί ) *sorry milto*
είμαι υπέρ του ελεύθερου λογισμικού....και *Μπράβο* στην προσπάθεια σου αλλά ότι έχεις στήσει με αυτό δεν παίζει και σε παρακαλάνε να το φτιάξεις ...  ::  
οδηγίες χρήσεως έχει ? κανένα readme howto  ::  ... στα ελληνικά παρακαλώ γιατί άμα σου πω να έρθεις να το βάλεις σε εμένα που δεν ξέρω αγγλικα θα το κανείς είμαι σίγουρος ....αλλά τι πιθανότητες έχω λοιπόν εγώ να μάθω να ασχολούμαι με αυτό, η θα έχεις και δελτίο παροχής για να προσφέρεις support σε άτομα σαν εμένα  ::  
εσύ το βάζεις όπου νάνε και σε οποίον νάνε... και μάλιστα λες ότι άμα δεν το βάλετε δεν σας βγάζω λινκ  ::   :: 

*αυτά με τις κακίες μου ..... άντε και να να τα 100στήσεις τα Sexy voyage-ozonet kamikazi openwrt*

----------


## alasondro

http://www.openwrt.awmn

----------


## acoul

> ... κακιούλες ...


εύχομαι την επόμενη φορά που θα γράψεις κάτι στο φόρουμ να έχει περισσότερο ωφέλιμο υλικό και ουσία και λιγότερο θάψιμο ... ποτέ δεν είναι αργά να μάθει κανείς κάτι καινούργιο, έστω και Αγγλικά ... . ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Philip
> 
>  ... κακιούλες ...
> 
> 
> εύχομαι την επόμενη φορά που θα γράψεις κάτι στο φόρουμ να έχει *περισσότερο ωφέλιμο υλικό και ουσία και λιγότερο θάψιμο* ... ποτέ δεν είναι αργά να μάθει κανείς κάτι καινούργιο, έστω και Αγγλικά ... .



Είπε ο γάιδαρος τον Πετινό κεφάλα...

Μονίμως κράζεις το Mikrotik και λες ένα κάρο βλακείες περί πεταλούδων και άλλων τέτοιων ηλιθιοτήτων και θα μας πεις για ωφέλιμο υλικό; Ρόμπα.

----------


## acoul

> Είπε ο γάιδαρος τον Πετινό κεφάλα...


έχεις στήσει ποτέ openwrt?



> και λες ένα κάρο βλακείες περί πεταλούδων και άλλων τέτοιων ηλιθιοτήτων και θα μας πεις για ωφέλιμο υλικό; Ρόμπα.


όταν αναφέρομαι στις πεταλούδες είναι ακριβώς για να αποφύγω άκομψες τοποθετήσεις όπως η πιο πάνω που προσβάλουν πρόσωπα και παραβιάζουν τους κανόνες του φόρουμ ...

----------


## Cha0s

> έχεις στήσει ποτέ openwrt?


Έχεις στήσει ποτέ windows;

Το ότι δεν έχουμε κάποιο λογισμικό για κύρια χρήση δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν δοκιμάζουμε τίποτα mister wise ass.

Στους καϊμένους που έχεις βάλει την βλακεία σου, το έχουν στήσει ποτέ μόνοι τους;
Ή στήνεις σε άσχετους απλά για να έχεις μεγαλύτερη απήχηση, δύναμη, control, όπως θες πεστο σε όσους πιο πολλούς κόμβους θες;

Μπορεί να γουστάρεις να γράφεται το όνομα σου συνέχεια βρε παιδί μου..
Να το βάλω υπογραφή άμα είναι (με το σχετικό σχόλιο πάντα  ::  ), να υπάρχει φάτσα κάρτα σε όλο το φόρουμ βρε παιδί μου.




> όταν αναφέρομαι στις πεταλούδες είναι ακριβώς για να αποφύγω άκομψες τοποθετήσεις όπως η πιο πάνω που προσβάλουν πρόσωπα και παραβιάζουν τους κανόνες του φόρουμ ...


Τι να κάνουμε, εγώ τα λέω χύμα... δεν ψάχνω βλακώδεις τρόπους (aka πεταλούδες και τσες μπλε...)

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> έχεις στήσει ποτέ openwrt?
> 
> 
> Έχεις στήσει ποτέ windows;
> 
> Το ότι δεν έχουμε κάποιο λογισμικό για κύρια χρήση δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν δοκιμάζουμε τίποτα mister wise ass.
> 
> ...


δεν απάντησες στην ερώτηση και συνεχίζεις να παραβιάζεις τους κανόνες του φόρουμ ...

----------


## Cha0s

Προσβλήθηκες Αλεξανδρίνο μου;


Πεταλούδες βρε  :: 


ps: απάντησα, μην το παίζεις χαζός.

----------


## tana

Καλησπέρα,

Παρόλο που μεγάλωσα με dos, windows κλπ. το Linux πάντα με εντυπωσίαζε αλλά και με φόβιζε όταν ερχόταν η ώρα να το μάθω. Απο την ώρα που ξεκίνησα τον κόμβο με voyage δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει κανένα πρόβλημα όπως φαντάζομαι θα γινόταν το ίδιο εάν έβαζα microtik. Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι εάν θές να προχωράς στον τρόπο σκέψης σου πρέπει να μάθεις να αντιμετωζεις και τα δύσκολα συστήματα. Δεν γνωρίζω εάν αληθεύει αλλά το 80% των συστημάτων του Internet τρέχουν κάποιας μορφής Linux, Unix η κάτι παρόμοιο. Λογικά κάτι ξέρουν 'αυτοί' η κάτι δεν θέλουνε να μάθουμε εμείς όλοι η απλοί χρήστες των windows based συστημάτων. Δεν πρέπει να φοβόμαστε τίς νέες ιδέες αλλα τις συντηριτικές. Είναι παρόμοιο με την πολιτική 

Θοδωρής.

----------


## mojiro

πρακτικά υπάρχουν 2 απόψεις

1) βάζεις το λειτουργικό/προγράμματα/hardware ανάλογα την περίσταση
2) βάζεις ότι έχεις μάθει να ρυθμίζεις σωστά

πχ,
Στο δίκτυο κάποτε υπήρχαν ακόμη και windows routers στην ταράτσα!
Περάσανε όλοι σχεδόν σε Linux λόγω του bgp γιατί έτσι δούλευε καλύτερα!
Μετά ήρθε το mikrotik. Απίστευτα ασταθές από παλαιά, λίγοι το είχαν πριν τις 2.8.2x εκδόσεις.
Σήμερα επικράτησε το mikrotik που είναι σταθερό, δουλεύει χωρίς απρόοπτα & εύκολα στο wifi.
Παρατηρήσαμε ότι με quagga μας δίδονται περισσότερα εργαλεία & ακόμη καλύτερη σταθερότητα στη δρομολόγηση.

Το Linux μάλλον έχασε από το awmn όχι μόνο εξ' αιτίας του mikrotik, αλλά και όταν θελήσαμε να κάνουμε το γύρισμα στα 5GHz. Έπρεπε να κάνεις μαγικούς συνδυασμούς για να παίξει ο madwifi...

Είχαμε ήδη αρκετούς κόμβους με Linux όταν ήρθαν τα 5GHz, εάν τότε ήταν το ίδιο εύκολο να βάλεις μια atheros όσο ήταν με τις prism2, ίσως να είχαμε σταθεί πιο πολύ καιρό στο Linux.

----------


## giorgos92

Συγνώμη για το off-topic αλλά *δεν είχα φανταστεί πως η περιβόητη "κεραία της vodafone" είναι ο κόμβος του katsarou_m!!!*

Κάτοικος και εγώ του Αγ. Αρτεμίου δεν γινόταν να μην το ακούσω. Στην αρχή είπα τους π.....ς που τα παίρνουν απο τις εταρείες κινητής!  ::  
Στο σχολείο μου είχε γίνει χαμός  ::  !!!!! Κάναμε κατάληψη για αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο  ::  !!: <<Να κατεβεί η παράνομη κεραία κινητής τηλεφωνίας>>. Καθηγητές, παιδιά, ο σύλλογος, όλοι βγήκαν και κατέκριναν τον κομβο του Μίλτου. Δεν έχετε ιδέα τι βρισίδι έπεσε!!!  ::  
Συλλογιζόμενος σήμερα μου πέρασε απο μυαλό "Ο katsaros_m είναι απ' οτι θυμάμαι κοντά στο μέρος που είχα δεί τη κεραία!! Ώ λές να είναι αυτός που την έχει ?  ::  " 

Πραγματικά δεν το ήξερα και συγνώμη που σου έριξα τέτοιο βρισίδι φίλε ! Ήμουν έτοιμος να έρθω και εγώ να στα κατεβάσω όλα  ::  
Απο μέρος μου τουλάχιστο, να είσαι βέβαιος πως άν ξανακούσω ΟΤΙΔΗΟΤΕ για εσένα και την εταιρεία κινητής στο σχολείο θα γίνει χαμός!

----------


## JB172

> ...


Ερώτηση. Εχεις ιδέα από κεραίες?

----------


## papashark

> Συγνώμη για το off-topic αλλά *δεν είχα φανταστεί πως η περιβόητη "κεραία της vodafone" είναι ο κόμβος του katsarou_m!!!*
> 
> Κάτοικος και εγώ του Αγ. Αρτεμίου δεν γινόταν να μην το ακούσω. Στην αρχή είπα τους π.....ς που τα παίρνουν απο τις εταρείες κινητής!  
> Στο σχολείο μου είχε γίνει χαμός  !!!!! Κάναμε κατάληψη για αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο  !!: <<Να κατεβεί η παράνομη κεραία κινητής τηλεφωνίας>>. Καθηγητές, παιδιά, ο σύλλογος, όλοι βγήκαν και κατέκριναν τον κομβο του Μίλτου. Δεν έχετε ιδέα τι βρισίδι έπεσε!!!  
> Συλλογιζόμενος σήμερα μου πέρασε απο μυαλό "Ο katsaros_m είναι απ' οτι θυμάμαι κοντά στο μέρος που είχα δεί τη κεραία!! Ώ λές να είναι αυτός που την έχει ?  " 
> 
> Πραγματικά δεν το ήξερα και συγνώμη που σου έριξα τέτοιο βρισίδι φίλε ! Ήμουν έτοιμος να έρθω και εγώ να στα κατεβάσω όλα  
> Απο μέρος μου τουλάχιστο, να είσαι βέβαιος πως άν ξανακούσω ΟΤΙΔΗΟΤΕ για εσένα και την εταιρεία κινητής στο σχολείο θα γίνει χαμός!



Επειδή δεν κατάλαβες, ο Μίλτος έχει ΚΑΙ κεραίες κινητής σπίτι του.

Βέβαια όταν με τον καιρό ασχοληθείς αρκετά με το awmn και μάθεις 10 πράγματα παραπάνω, θα καταλάβεις πόσο λάθος είσαι όταν θέλεις να κατεβάσεις μια κεραία κινητής.

Μακάρι να υπήρχαν οι 10πλασιες σε όλη την αθήνα, ποιο υγειηνό για όλους μας θα ήταν.

----------


## bedazzled

> Βέβαια όταν με τον καιρό ασχοληθείς αρκετά με το awmn και μάθεις 10 πράγματα παραπάνω, θα καταλάβεις πόσο λάθος είσαι όταν θέλεις να κατεβάσεις μια κεραία κινητής.
> 
> Μακάρι να υπήρχαν οι 10πλασιες σε όλη την αθήνα, ποιο υγειηνό για όλους μας θα ήταν.


+++
Όχι 10, 1000πλάσιες, μακάρι να είχε κάθε σπίτι το picocell του.

----------


## giorgos92

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από giorgos92
> 
> Συγνώμη για το off-topic αλλά *δεν είχα φανταστεί πως η περιβόητη "κεραία της vodafone" είναι ο κόμβος του katsarou_m!!!*
> 
> Κάτοικος και εγώ του Αγ. Αρτεμίου δεν γινόταν να μην το ακούσω. Στην αρχή είπα τους π.....ς που τα παίρνουν απο τις εταρείες κινητής!  
> Στο σχολείο μου είχε γίνει χαμός  !!!!! Κάναμε κατάληψη για αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο  !!: <<Να κατεβεί η παράνομη κεραία κινητής τηλεφωνίας>>. Καθηγητές, παιδιά, ο σύλλογος, όλοι βγήκαν και κατέκριναν τον κομβο του Μίλτου. Δεν έχετε ιδέα τι βρισίδι έπεσε!!!  
> Συλλογιζόμενος σήμερα μου πέρασε απο μυαλό "Ο katsaros_m είναι απ' οτι θυμάμαι κοντά στο μέρος που είχα δεί τη κεραία!! Ώ λές να είναι αυτός που την έχει ?  " 
> 
> Πραγματικά δεν το ήξερα και συγνώμη που σου έριξα τέτοιο βρισίδι φίλε ! Ήμουν έτοιμος να έρθω και εγώ να στα κατεβάσω όλα  
> ...


Ok εγώ λάθος δεν το ήξερα. Και καταλαβαίνω για ποιό λόγο είναι καλό να έχει κεραία. Αυτό όμως που με προβληματίζει είναι το οτι δεν θα έχει κάποια επίπτωση στην υγεία του ίδιου ή και των γειτόνων. Λογικά μια τέτοια κεραία θα πρέπει να έχει και μεγάλη εμβέλεια και μεγάλη ακτινοβολία. Α και το φόρουμ το διαβάζω εδώ και περίπου ενά-μισι χρόνο και έχω μάθει λίγα πραγματάκια ήμουν γραμμένος ώς gogos92 αλλά δεν μου άρεσε και είπα να το αλλάξω πρίν λίγες μέρες

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από giorgos92
> 
> ...


Οσο περισσότερες κεραίες, τόσο μικρότερη εμβέλεια και μικρότερη εκπομπή (ο όρος ακτινοβολία είναι ατυχής), προκειμένου να μην παρεμβάλουν η μία την άλλη, και να εξυπηρετούν μόνο κοντινούς πελάτες.

Οσο περισσότερες κεραίες, τόσο μεγαλύτερη η πιθανότητα να είσαι κοντά στην κεραία όταν μιλάς από το κινητό σου, και τόσο ποιο λίγο εκπέμπει το κινητό σου ώστε να ψήνει λιγότερο το κεφάλι σου (που εδώ είναι το ποιο επικίνδυνο κομάτι).

Ακόμα να ξέρεις ότι όταν είσαι κάτω από την κεραία δέχεσε πολύ λιγότερο σήμα από το να είσαι απέναντι της, καθότι οι κεραίες είναι φτιαγμένες να εκπέμπουν σε συγκεκριμένα σημεία (μπροστά) και όχι γύρω γύρω.

Τέλος να ξέρεις ότι το σήμα εξασθενεί γεωμετρικά, έτσι μπορεί στους 10 πόντους να είναι επικίνδυνη η κεραία, στα 10 μέτρα όμως όχι καθότι η εκπομπή έχει εξασθενίσει 1.000.000 φορές περίπου... (αν θυμάμαι το όριο που πρέπει να έχει απόσταση ο κεντρικός λοβός της κεραίας είναι ή 10 ή 20 μέτρα).


Ολα αυτά αν είχες ασχοληθεί λίγο ποιο σοβαρά με το awmn θα τα ήξερες, κρίνοντας όμως από το ότι είσαι συνδεδεμένος στον Μίλτο χρησιμοποιώντας Omni, μάλλον δεν έχεις πάρι χαμπάρι τίποτα ακόμα....  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> είσαι συνδεδεμένος στον Μίλτο χρησιμοποιώντας Omni


Πλάκα-πλάκα είναι τραγικό.  ::

----------


## giorgos92

Κοίτα φίλε εγώ δεν έχω εχθρική διάθεση. Το κατάλαβα απο την αρχή γιατι είναι καλύτερο να είχαμε πολλές. Αυτό που με προβλημάτιζε όμως ήταν οι διπλανοί κάτοικοι και ο ίδιος.
Τώρα αυτό που με ενοχλέι είναι οτι δεν ξέρεις την περίπτωσή μου για να με κρίνεις. Βεβαίως και είναι κακό να συνδέεσαι με omni σε σταθερό σημείο. Αυτό το έχω βάλει ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ προσωρινά(για 2-3 μέρες) μέχρι να αγοράσω το πιάτο που θέλω (πριν λίγο πήγα αλλά δεν πρόλαβα ήταν κλειστά).

----------


## katsaros_m

ο κομβος δεν εχει προβλημα αφηστε το παιδι να παρη μια ιδεα καλος ορισες στην παρεα μας

----------


## papashark

> Τώρα αυτό που με ενοχλέι είναι οτι δεν ξέρεις την περίπτωσή μου για να με κρίνεις. Βεβαίως και είναι κακό να συνδέεσαι με omni σε σταθερό σημείο. Αυτό το έχω βάλει ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ προσωρινά(για 2-3 μέρες) μέχρι να αγοράσω το πιάτο που θέλω (πριν λίγο πήγα αλλά δεν πρόλαβα ήταν κλειστά).


Kαι πολύ καλά θα κάνεις.

Από την άλλη πολλά έχουν δει τα μάτια μας, ακόμα και από "επαγγελματίες"

Πχ.: τέλος του μήνα έχω να πάω σε νησί να ξυλώσω το ασύρματο δίκτυο που έστησε ο τοπικός επαγγελματίας, ο οποίος έβαλε για 4 client :
α) 1 όμνι 12αρα στα 50 μέτρα, 
Β) 24αρα equinox στα 100 μέτρα, 
γ) yagi 16db στα 200 μέτρα με λάθος πόλωση, και να σου πω την αλήθεια, δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι είναι wifi...
δ) grid 15db στο 1.5 χιλιόμετρο 

Οπότε τι να περιμένεις ....  ::

----------


## Philip

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από giorgos92
> 
> Τώρα αυτό που με ενοχλέι είναι οτι δεν ξέρεις την περίπτωσή μου για να με κρίνεις. Βεβαίως και είναι κακό να συνδέεσαι με omni σε σταθερό σημείο. Αυτό το έχω βάλει ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ προσωρινά(για 2-3 μέρες) μέχρι να αγοράσω το πιάτο που θέλω (πριν λίγο πήγα αλλά δεν πρόλαβα ήταν κλειστά).
> 
> 
> Kαι πολύ καλά θα κάνεις.
> 
> Από την άλλη πολλά έχουν δει τα μάτια μας, ακόμα και από "επαγγελματίες"
> 
> ...


Απλά άψογος εξοπλισμός ....  ::

----------


## katsaros_m

το λινκ με τον ice έχει καμένη κάρτα υπομονή μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα αγοραστή καινούρια κάρτα και θα επαναλειτουργήσει

----------


## ice

ougk

----------


## katsaros_m

το λινκ με τον ice εχει καινούρια κάρτα και επαναλειτουργεί

----------


## acoul

για να δούμε θα σε βαρέσει η άνοιξη να αρχίσεις πάλι να παίρνεις σβάρνα τις ταράτσες ... !!

----------


## Convict

mayday mayday link down i repeat link down .. i need backup  ::

----------


## acoul

νεράκι στο feeder ... Μίλτο να φτιάξουμε μερικά στη λέσχη, από τα καινούργια ... !!

----------


## Convict

Ελπίζω να είναι αυτό που δεν είναι και τόσο σοβαρό.....Αναμένουμε...

----------


## nvak

> νεράκι στο feeder ... Μίλτο να φτιάξουμε μερικά στη λέσχη, από τα καινούργια ... !!


Αλλάξτε τις παλιές χοάνες με τις καινούργιες. Δεν χρειάζεστε καινούργια feeder  ::  

Μία μαζική αναβάθμιση στην λέσχη θα ήταν καλή περίπτωση....
Μπορώ να σας δώσω νέες χοάνες με 3€. 
Μου επιστρέφετε τις παλιές και σας τις δίνω πίσω τροποποιημένες σε νέα έκδοση με 0 €.

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> νεράκι στο feeder ... Μίλτο να φτιάξουμε μερικά στη λέσχη, από τα καινούργια ... !!
> 
> 
> Αλλάξτε τις παλιές χοάνες με τις καινούργιες. Δεν χρειάζεστε καινούργια feeder  
> 
> Μία μαζική αναβάθμιση στην λέσχη θα ήταν καλή περίπτωση....
> Μπορώ να σας δώσω νέες χοάνες με 3€. 
> Μου επιστρέφετε τις παλιές και σας τις δίνω πίσω τροποποιημένες σε νέα έκδοση με 0 €.


τι να πω βρε Νίκο, με τέτοια πράγματα που βλέπω και ακούω, αρχίζω και βλέπω την κλωνοποίηση με καλό μάτι ... !!

----------


## acoul

Σήμερα αναβαθμίστηκαν από voyage-ozonet, το wrap που φιλοξενεί τα BB με top και gvaf, και το wrap που φιλοξενεί τα BB με igna και ttel, σε openwrt (tikless kernel + latest madwifi).

Το Voyage Linux συνεχίζει την ανάπτυξή του και παραμένει ένα πραγματικό Debian/Ubuntu Linux που μπορεί να τρέχει περίφημα σε 64MB embedded x86 συσκευές. Ο λόγος επιλογής του openwrt είναι η ομοιομορφία που προσφέρει σε σχεδόν όλες τις διαφορετικές αρχιτεκτονικές που υπάρχουν μια και που τις υποστηρίζει σχεδόν όλες.

Σιγά σιγά θα ακολουθήσουν τις ίδιες αναβαθμίσεις και οι κόμβοι, ttel, mkar, makaras κλπ.

----------


## Convict

Με μια ματιά που έριξα στο πιάτο που έχουμε το λινκ φαινομενικά δε διαπίστωσα να έχει κανένα πρόβλημα ...Το σκ θα κάτσω να κοιτάξω αν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα η κάρτα . απλά αν μπορείς ενημέρωσε με αν έχεις κοιτάξει και εσύ κάτι ...

----------


## acoul

σπρώξιμο θέλει ο katsaros_m ... τον έχω στο πρόγραμμα για ένα φουλ ρετούς του κόμβου μαζί με δυο νέα κοντινά λινκάκια !!

----------


## katsaros_m

οχ κανονισε να μας φερνουμ τσιγαρα στη φηλακη

----------


## acoul

> οχ κανονισε να μας φερνουμ τσιγαρα στη φηλακη


τουλάχιστο δε θα έχεις να πηγαίνεις δουλειά κάθε πρωί ...  ::

----------


## fengi1

χεχεχε

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από katsaros_m
> 
> οχ κανονισε να μας φερνουμ τσιγαρα στη φηλακη
> 
> 
> τουλάχιστο δε θα έχεις να πηγαίνεις δουλειά κάθε πρωί ...


Αυτό είναι πνεύμα αισιοδοξίας, παντού να βλέπεις κάτι θετικό !

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από katsaros_m
> 
> ...


αν το υιοθετούσαν και κάποιες άλλες ψυχές καλά θα ήταν ...  ::

----------


## acoul

πάει και το φράγμα των 45Mbit και όλα αυτά με το κλασικό wrapάκι και το άλλο if να δουλεύει την ίδια στιγμή κάπου στα 25+Mbit. το openwrt/madwifi κάνει θαύματα και όλα αυτά χωρίς να μοχθεί το wrap !!

----------


## senius

> πάει και το φράγμα των 45Mbit και όλα αυτά με το κλασικό wrapάκι και το άλλο if να δουλεύει την ίδια στιγμή κάπου στα 25+Mbit. το openwrt/madwifi κάνει θαύματα και όλα αυτά χωρίς να μοχθεί το wrap !!


Για δες βρε Μίλτο κι ένα από νότια έως βόρεια μεριά, τυχαίο τελείως, με mikrotik ..... μάλλον χαζοφέρνω στα γεράματα.....και μάλλον θα βάλω τα κλάμματα από την τρομάρα μου.

Πάντως μπράβο για την προσπάθεια.
 ::

----------


## katsaros_m

το λινκ με convict αποκατασταθηκε με μερικα επισοδια μεταβαση στο ΑΤ παγκρατιου κλπ ευχαριστω τον acoul για την βοηθεια και του ζητω σηγνωμη για την ταλεπορεια

----------


## Convict

Το λινκ απ ότι βλέπω δουλεύει μια χαρά . άντε να περάσει και λίγο traffic γιατί σκούριασε το καημένο τόσες μέρες .  ::  
Γκουντ Γουορκ αλλα Acoul Style  ::

----------


## acoul

επί ματαίω προσπαθούσα να εξηγήσω στους εξαγριωμένους γείτονες ότι τα πιάτα του AWMN ουδεμία σχέση έχουν με κεραίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας. Βρέθηκα να προσπαθώ να εξηγήσω γιατί ένα πυκνό δίκτυο κινητής τηλεφωνίας με χαμηλή ισχύ είναι πιο φιλικό από ότι να είναι οι κεραίες στον Υμηττό με μεγάλη ισχύ για να υπάρχει κάλυψη. Μάλλιασε η γλώσσα μου να εξηγώ ότι η ακτινοβολία βρίσκεται στα κινητά που κουβαλάμε πάνω μας και ότι όσο πιο μακρυά είναι οι κεραίες τόσο πιο υψηλή ακτινοβολία αυτά θα έχουν για να επικοινωνούν με τις απομακρυσμένες κεραίες. ήταν ιδιαίτερα κωμικό να βλέπεις τους περισσότερους εξαγριωμένους γείτονες να μιλούν στα κινητά τους και να θέλουν ταυτόχρονα να φύγουν οι κεραίες κινητής, οι οποίες να σημειωθεί ότι έχουν υποστεί βανδαλισμό και είναι κομμένα και σκουριασμένα έκτοτε τα καλώδια τους.

Μεγάλη η χάρη σου CoNvIcT !!


```
 Host                                Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. soekris1.ozonet.awmn              0.0%     3    0.5   0.6   0.5   0.9   0.3
 2. gw-ozonet.katsaros.awmn           0.0%     3    1.3   3.3   1.3   6.9   3.1
 3. wrap-5.katsaros.awmn              0.0%     2    1.9   2.0   1.9   2.0   0.1
 4. gw-katsaros.convict.awmn          0.0%     2    7.4   6.4   5.4   7.4   1.4
 5. srv1.convict.awmn                 0.0%     2    4.3   4.7   4.3   5.0   0.4
```

----------


## Convict

Την επόμενη φορά 8ελω Videaki ... Πως κάνει ο Μάκης ένα πράμα . χε

----------


## acoul

Χριστός Ανέστη Μίλτο !! το αρνάκι βάλτο δίπλα στα πιάτα και άστο να ψηθεί μόνο του ...  ::  εύχομαι υγεία και χαρά, οι γείτονες να κατανοήσουν τη διαφορά μεταξύ AWMN και άλλων κεραιών, και να βάψεις επιτέλους αυτό το σκουριασμένο ιστό σε ένα ωραίο ασημί χρώμα !!

----------


## acoul

Χριστός Ανέστη Μίλτο !! το αρνάκι βάλτο δίπλα στα πιάτα και άστο να ψηθεί μόνο του ...  ::  εύχομαι υγεία και χαρά, οι γείτονες να κατανοήσουν τη διαφορά μεταξύ AWMN και άλλων κεραιών, και να βάψεις επιτέλους αυτό το σκουριασμένο ιστό σε ένα ωραίο ασημί χρώμα !!

----------


## giorgos92

Κατσαρέ άσχετο αλλά οι κεραίες που έχεις είναι και για το 3G δίκτυο;

----------


## katsaros_m

ναι φιλε 3G ειναι

----------


## acoul

το wrap προς ttel & igna έγινε alix σήμερα με latest & gratest openwrt/madwifi σε μια επιχείρηση plug & play !


```
processor       : 0
vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD
cpu family      : 5
model           : 10
model name      : Geode(TM) Integrated Processor by AMD PCS
stepping        : 2
cpu MHz         : 431.641
cache size      : 128 KB
fdiv_bug        : no
hlt_bug         : no
f00f_bug        : no
coma_bug        : no
fpu             : yes
fpu_exception   : yes
cpuid level     : 1
wp              : yes
flags           : fpu de pse tsc msr cx8 sep pge cmov clflush mmx mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow
bogomips        : 864.44
clflush size    : 32
```

----------


## Vigor

> gratest


Πώς το νοείς?

----------


## john70

Μπράβο , το άλλο ήταν χρέπι ! Κάθε φορά που περναγα απο εκει ήταν σαν να κατέβενα μεσημέρι την πανεπιστημίου ... σερνόμουνα .  ::

----------


## acoul

θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλα ωραία, stay tuned !!  ::

----------


## senius

Μασας? ....

Δεν Μασάω.
 ::  

Επίσης
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## john70

> Μασας? ....
> 
> Δεν Μασάω.
>  
> 
> Επίσης



Ψάχνω να βρώ το άσμα ...

"πές μας τι πίνεις και δεν μας δίνεις"

Κώστα ,

Έλα απάνω μια βόλτα να τσακίσουμε κανα μεζέ  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

ελπιζω να κανετε πλακα ειναι καλο τι καλο μαυρο χαλι ειναι καλο θα ηταν κατι τετοιο
processor	: 0
vendor_id	: GenuineIntel
cpu family	: 15
model : 3
model name	: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz
stepping	: 4
cpu MHz : 2400.307
cache size	: 256 KB
fdiv_bug	: no
hlt_bug : no
f00f_bug	: no
coma_bug	: no
fpu : yes
fpu_exception	: yes
cpuid level	: 5
wp : yes
flags : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe constant_tsc up pebs bts pni monitor ds_cpl cid xtpr
bogomips	: 4806.85
clflush size	: 64

----------


## senius

> Έλα απάνω μια βόλτα να τσακίσουμε κανα μεζέ


Που βρε Γιάννη?
Με καλέσατε κάπου και δεν ήρθα?
 :: 
Επίσης όταν μας καλούν, ερχόμαστε μια ομάδα .. όπως δουλεύουμε, ρώτα αυτούς που μας καλούν.
 ::

----------


## john70

Μαζικό κάλεσμα κάναμε βρέ ,

Έλα επάνω στο καταφύγειο !

----------


## senius

> Μαζικό κάλεσμα κάναμε βρέ ,
> 
> Έλα επάνω στο καταφύγειο !


Θα πρέπει να διώξουμε τα άγρια ζώα πρώτα εκεί πάνω, τα φοβόμαστε.
 ::

----------


## john70

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από john70
> 
> Μαζικό κάλεσμα κάναμε βρέ ,
> 
> Έλα επάνω στο καταφύγειο !
> 
> 
> Θα πρέπει να διώξουμε τα άγρια ζώα πρώτα εκεί πάνω, τα φοβόμαστε.



Ζώα άγρια δεν έχει εδώ , απά το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι ότι μια και εδώ είναι δρυμός δεν επιτρέπουν να φέρεις ζώα . Εάν στην ομάδα σας δέν έχει ζώα , ευπρόσδεκτοι  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από john70
> 
> ...


Τι ωραίες προσβολές...

----------


## NetTraptor

ΜΠεεεεεεεεε

----------


## john70

> ΜΠεεεεεεεεε


Εσύ αύριο πάρε την Dani και τον Σωκράτη Junior και ελάτε για καφέ  ::

----------


## acoul

> ελπιζω να κανετε πλακα ειναι καλο τι καλο μαυρο χαλι ειναι καλο θα ηταν κατι τετοιο
> processor	: 0
> vendor_id	: GenuineIntel
> cpu family	: 15
> model : 3
> model name	: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz
> stepping	: 4
> cpu MHz : 2400.307
> cache size	: 256 KB
> ...


σε μια άλλη ζωή ίσως Μανωλιό ...  ::  uClibc και τα συναφή ... περισσότερα κυβικά δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα καλύτερες επιδόσεις ...

δυνατότητα 40Mbit το 100άρι mips


```
system type             : Broadcom BCM47xx
processor               : 0
cpu model               : Broadcom BCM4710 V0.0
BogoMIPS                : 82.43
wait instruction        : no
microsecond timers      : yes
tlb_entries             : 32
extra interrupt vector  : no
hardware watchpoint     : no
ASEs implemented        :
VCED exceptions         : not available
VCEI exceptions         : not available
```

----------


## acoul

ο router με λινκ προς gvaf & top/vlsi αναβαθμίστηκε σε latest & greatest openwrt/madwifi !


```
04:17:01 up 4 min, load average: 0.01, 0.07, 0.02
```

----------


## acoul

άρπαξαν φωτιά τα λινκ σου, χαλάλι ο πύργος ...

----------


## igna

Ακόμα άβαφτο των έχει???  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

με παίδεψε το άτιμο αλλά ήρθε στα ίσια του. οι τελευταίοι madwifi drivers που μπήκαν σήμερα στο λινκ ozonet<-->katsaros_m παίζουν επιτέλους μια χαρά με μηδενική ισχύ και 0% packet loss όπως και οι προηγούμενοι ... ουφ ...  ::

----------


## acoul

pure power: openwrt/[email protected], non-turbo, fast frames & bursting:

----------


## senius

> με παίδεψε το άτιμο αλλά ήρθε στα ίσια του. οι τελευταίοι madwifi drivers που μπήκαν σήμερα στο λινκ ozonet<-->katsaros_m παίζουν επιτέλους μια χαρά με μηδενική ισχύ και 0% packet loss όπως και οι προηγούμενοι ... ουφ ...


*




 Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul

pure power: openwrt/[email protected], non-turbo, fast frames & bursting:


*

Θα σας στείλω τον λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ του κόμβου μου.
Μετά απο αυτό,.. γι' αυτό βλέπω άνοδο,



> senius router 30-10-08
> sent-bits-per-second: 91.8Mbps
> 
> received-packets-per-second: 14727
> received-bits-per-second: 99.2Mbps
> sent-packets-per-second: 16831
> sent-bits-per-second: 149.5Mbps
> 
> received-packets-per-second: 11431
> ...

----------


## NetTraptor

```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  router.wolfpack.awmn [10.21.128.1]
  2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-wolfpack.nvak.awmn [10.14.145.233]
  3     4 ms     3 ms     2 ms  gw-nvak.dti.awmn [10.14.145.205]
  4     4 ms     4 ms     3 ms  bridge-itox4.dti.awmn [10.37.56.244]
  5     7 ms     4 ms     4 ms  gw-dti.ttel.awmn [10.34.64.254]
  6     4 ms     5 ms     4 ms  alix-1.ttel.awmn [10.34.64.5]
  7     5 ms     7 ms     5 ms  gw-ttel.katsaros.awmn [10.2.44.233]
  8     4 ms     4 ms     5 ms  wrap-3.katsaros.awmn [10.2.44.25]
  9     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 10     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 11
```

Acoul. Αυτά δεν λέγονται διαδρομές... Το forum έχει πέσει στον κουβά με τα σ.....

Μια ο TTEL μια τώρα ο Κατσαρος, μια μην πω το όνομα του γιατί θα το ρίξει στα σκληρά πάλι μια ο ένας μια ο άλλος. Προβλέπω σούβλες πάλι...
Τρομάρα σας!

2 μέρες τώρα τα περισσότερα hit στο forum είναι από Inet

----------


## acoul

> Acoul. Αυτά δεν λέγονται διαδρομές... Το forum έχει πέσει στον κουβά με τα σ.....
> 
> Μια ο TTEL μια τώρα ο Κατσαρος, μια μην πω το όνομα του γιατί θα το ρίξει στα σκληρά πάλι μια ο ένας μια ο άλλος. Προβλέπω σούβλες πάλι...
> Τρομάρα σας!


αν έχεις κανένα στεγνό feeder άσε το φτυάρι και το πληκτρολόγιο και έλα να το βιδώσεις στον 5μετρο με κίνδυνο να πας και αυτόφωρο, δες πιο πάνω στην ενότητα. ο katsaros_m έχει πρόβλημα υγείας. μέχρι τότε κατεβαίνει το ιφ και μάθε τρόπους επιτέλους !! community είμαστε, όχι υπηρέτες σου !!

BTW, κάθε λινκ έχει δυο άκρα, πως ξέρεις ποιο άκρο φταίει στην προκειμένη περίπτωση; όσο για τα σουβλάκια και τα νέα λινκ όλο λόγια, λόγια, λόγια ... και ροκάνισμα !!

----------


## NetTraptor

Συνήθως δεν γκρινιάζω στην πρώτη η στην δεύτερη μέρα ούτε στον μήνα για την ακρίβεια. Επίσης και εγώ δεν είμαι τέλειος αλλά έχω και προτεραιότητες τόσο στα του δικτύου όσο και στην προσωπική μου ζωή. Επίσης βγάλε τον Κατσαρό και όλους τους άλλους από την μέση μιας και είναι δικά σου μαστορέματα αυτά. GIGO.. Garbage in garbage out. Μια μέρα έρχονται και σε κυνηγάνε οι βλακείες που έχεις αφήσει πίσω σου. Μην γελιόμαστε. 
Όσο για το αυτόφωρο είναι ένα ρίσκο που το παίρνεις όταν βάζεις και μερικά χιλιαρικακια στην τσέπη με τις κεραίες κινητής.
Αν με ρωτήσεις αν θέλω να τα φτιάξεις στην τελική, θα σου πω ότι δεν με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι πάλι δεν θα ακούσεις κανένα, πάλι θα βάλεις αηδίες εδώ και εκεί και ότι πάλι θα τρέχουμε. Οπότε ποτέ και σώσεις. Απλά κράτησε τα κάτω. Δεν έχει νόημα.
Έχουμε άπειρα προβλήματα με τις υλοποιήσεις σου και είναι σε επίπεδο traffic, packet loss, ΤΧ power και ένα κάρο αλλά. (dti, sodapop, ttel. Mkar, katsaros Και η λίστα μεγαλώνει κάθε μέρα) Work on them n shut up. Όχι να χρησιμοποιείς ελεεινά τον πόνο του άλλου για να βγεις από πάνω για να μας πεις τα άσχετα πάλι και τις θεωρίες σου. Δεν θες να τα διορθώσεις. Κλείστα. Θα βρούμε διαδρομές με τον ένα τρόπο η τον άλλο. 

Αν από την άλλη θες βοήθεια. Μάθε να το ζητάς καλύτερα όχι με τρίπλες, θα το κανονίσουμε σε χρόνους εργαζόμενου και όχι αργόσχολου και τελικά ελπίζω να αρχίσεις να υποκύπτεις σε λύσεις κατασκευών, ρυθμίσεων και λογικής που έχουν αποδειχθεί εδώ και παραπάνω από 6 χρόνια. Τουλάχιστον για τους άλλους, στο σπίτι σου κάνε ότι θες και παίδεψε εσένα και τους αμέσως δίπλα σου όσο θες.

----------


## acoul

που ξέρεις από openwrt/madwifi, αφού δεν το έχεις δουλέψει ποτέ στην ζωή σου; έχεις στοιχεία για τα παραπάνω ψέματα που αραδιάζεις; 

Τα παλιά τα χρόνια, ότι δεν το καταλάβαιναν το ξόρκιζαν όπως τους μάγους και τις μάγισσες και το έστελναν στην πυρά ... keep clicking & bulling, εμείς βγάζουμε διαδρομές ελεύθερα με ελεύθερο λογισμικό γιατί απλά μπορούμε, είναι το καλύτερο και έτσι μας αρέσει !!

----------


## NetTraptor

Είσαι λίγο χαζούλης. Όταν παίζαμε OpenWRT δεν υπήρχες. Σε είχαν μερικοί για να ψήνεις λουκάνικα στα open house. Είδες πουθενά καμιά αναφορά σε λογισμικό? Έγραψα εγώ OpenWRT? 
Πολλές μύγες… ακόμα και μέσα στον Νοέμβριο. Ευτυχώς που έβρεξε και ξεπλένονται οι διαδρομές.
Καλό κολύμπι.  :: 

Until then down boy... down

----------


## papashark

> που ξέρεις από openwrt/madwifi, αφού δεν το έχεις δουλέψει ποτέ στην ζωή σου; έχεις στοιχεία για τα παραπάνω ψέματα που αραδιάζεις; 
> 
> Τα παλιά τα χρόνια, ότι δεν το καταλάβαιναν το ξόρκιζαν όπως τους μάγους και τις μάγισσες και το έστελναν στην πυρά ... keep clicking & bulling, εμείς βγάζουμε διαδρομές ελεύθερα με ελεύθερο λογισμικό γιατί απλά μπορούμε, είναι το καλύτερο και έτσι μας αρέσει !!


Τα παλιά χρόνια παίζαμε με debian και slackware, μετά ήρθες εσύ και αρχίσαμε να τρέχουμε σαν τρελοί ουρλιάζοντας....

Acoul, όσο καλό και να είναι το λειτουργικό, όταν το μηχάνημα είναι για τα μπάζα, το λειτουργικό δεν θα το σώσει...

Πάντως ελπίζω πραγματικά αφού σιγά σιγά ανακαλύπτεις τον κόσμο, να περάσεις και από το στάδιο που λέγετε "εκπομπή με νόμιμη ισχύ" και να γίνεις και εσύ οικολόγος εκπέμποντας κάτω από 20db στους 2.4, και όχι με 100Watt.....

----------


## commando

χοχοχοχο δεν βγαινει η κλικα μου στο φορουμ...
Τι καλα το επομενο ειναι να βγαλουμε μαυρο Προεδρο να σωσει το AWMN απο το τοξικο φορουμ.....




```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                    router.commando.awmn -    0 |   18 |   18 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                           10.17.131.221 -    0 |   18 |   18 |    0 |    1 |   16 |    0 |
|               gw-manosrouter.anman.awmn -    0 |   18 |   18 |    0 |    3 |   16 |   15 |
|                    gw-anman.senius.awmn -    6 |   17 |   16 |    0 |    9 |   16 |   16 |
|                      gw-senius.top.awmn -    0 |   17 |   17 |    0 |   10 |   16 |   16 |
|                             hermes.awmn -    0 |   17 |   17 |    0 |   12 |   32 |   16 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

----------


## bedazzled

> Όσο για το αυτόφωρο είναι ένα ρίσκο που το παίρνεις όταν βάζεις και μερικά χιλιαρικακια στην τσέπη με τις κεραίες κινητής.


Έτσι-έτσι, οι «κακές» πολυεθνικές είναι καλές όταν στάζουν το μαρούλι ...




> εμείς βγάζουμε διαδρομές ελεύθερα με ελεύθερο λογισμικό


Ποιοί είστε εσείς;  ::  Είσαι σίγουρος ότι όλοι έχετε ελεύθερο λογισμικό; Να αρχίσω να λέω ονόματα;  ::  
BTW, από πότε ο madwifi είναι ελεύθερο λογισμικό; Ή βάλατε ar5k;




> χοχοχοχο δεν βγαινει η κλικα μου στο φορουμ...


Λυπάμαι που θα το πω, αλλά έχεις πέσει θύμα της προπαγάνδας της κλίκας των πεταλούδων...
*Newsflash: η κλίκα των πεταλούδων συχνάζει ενίοτε στο σκυλοκαφέ, άσχετα αν ντρέπεται να το γράψει στο forum μην τυχόν και της πέσει η μούρη*.  ::   ::   :: 




> Τι καλα το επομενο ειναι να βγαλουμε *μαυρο Προεδρο* να σωσει το AWMN απο το τοξικο φορουμ.....


Ναι, αμέ...  :: 

 <-- click me !!

Με λίγη μπογιά θα τον βγάλετε άνετα Πρόεδρο τον macaca!  ::

----------


## Neuro

> BTW, από πότε ο madwifi είναι ελεύθερο λογισμικό; Ή βάλατε ar5k;


Μπερδεύεις δύο πράγματα σε ένα.




> This driver is provided under a dual license, three-clause BSD and GPL v2. The binary HAL, however, is distributed under a proprietary license and as closed-source only and thus will taint the kernel.


Και φυσικά άλλο το free και open, άλλο το free και closed και φυσικά άλλο το non-free και closed.

Θα παρακαλέσω όλους όμως, να ρίξουν τους τόνους και να σταματήσουν να ρίχνουν λάδι στη φωτιά.  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> BTW, από πότε ο madwifi είναι ελεύθερο λογισμικό; Ή βάλατε ar5k;
> 
> 
> Μπερδεύεις δύο πράγματα σε ένα.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Πάντα αναφέρομαι στο binary HAL, τα έχω πει και στο παρελθόν πολλάκις.  ::

----------


## acoul

υπερκομβούχε, είναι δυο feeders που κολυμπάνε μέρες τώρα, κανόνισε mission impossible, έχουμε και την bella και χρειάζομαι μια grid ...

----------


## acoul

<-- Click me
έλα πιάσαμε τίποτε στο kismet?

----------


## bedazzled

> <-- Click me
> έλα πιάσαμε τίποτε στο kismet?


Τον στρατολόγησες τον Μίλτο στην εταιρία ή ακόμα;  ::

----------


## katsaros_m

feeders ok αναμενονται καλοδια και δηναμη κρουσης  ::   ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> feeders ok αναμενονται καλοδια και δηναμη κρουσης


Σε χάσαμε....πού είσαι?

----------


## acoul

αποκαταστάθηκαν σήμερα τρία feader που είχαν πάρει νερό. τα λινκ ozonet, top/vlsi & igna είναι ξανά σε πλήρη λειτουργία!

----------


## katsaros_m

ευχαριστώ τον αλέξανδρο για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια χωρίς κομβουχο δεν κουνιέμαι γέρασα βλέπεται  ::

----------


## acoul

κοίτα να είσαι ξεκούραστος για τις επόμενες ταρατσάδες, σκέφτομαι να σε τραβάω με τα χιόνια έτσι για να έχουμε να λέμε αργότερα ... !!

----------


## Convict

Ενδεχομενος μια απο αυτες τις μερες το Link να κατεβει για λιγο ....Λογος ....Αλλαγη στο καπακι του Feeder διοτι εσπασε απο τη ζεστη της καμιναδας του καυστηρα και μαλλον θα γινει επανατοποθετηση του πιατου γιατι θα μπει καπακι στη καμιναδα και παιζει να χτυπαει στο Feeder....Ολα μαζεμενα. . . Οποτε δεν ειναι κακο να γινει ενα καλο κεντραρισμα για να πεσει λιγο ακομα το σημα. . . Μετα απο αυτο το λινκ ανετα παμε για χειρουργοι...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## fotis

η σύνδεση με fotis-2121 αποκαταστάθηκε  ::

----------


## acoul

ο καφές του ψήστη <-- AWMN link, Internet link

----------


## papashark

> ο καφές του ψήστη <-- AWMN link


Άσχετο, 

ωραία εικόνα, με τι έχει τραβηχτεί το βιντεάκι ?  ::

----------


## acoul

> ο καφές του ψήστη <-- AWMN link, Internet link


και το version 2: ο καφές του ψήστη <-- AWMN link, Internet link

----------


## senius

Τελικά δεν πάτε καλά.

Έχετε ξεφύγει.

Ερε πλάκες.
 ::

----------

